# Zu schlecht für eine Instanz?



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo erstmal...

Also ich habe da mal nen thema anzusprechen und zwar
ich wollte vor kurzem bei einer Instanz mitgehen und habe mich beim leader der ini Gruppe
gemeldet,da habe ich ca 2k dps gefahren(jetzt bisschen mehr),nachdem der leader mich dann für die hero Instanz Azjol Nerub
nicht mitnehmen wollte weil ich angeblich nicht genug DPS fahre die aber locker dafür reichten,habe ich
ihn daraufhin mal gefragt warum er mich nicht will da kam nur ein "sry hast noch nciht genug DPS"... -,-´
war schon bestimmt 4 mal da drinne immer hero natürlich.

ich habe den Thread mal aufgemacht weil ich im moment keinen in der Richtung gefunden habe und
wollte mal sehen/hören was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt ob ihr auch shcon sowas erlebt habt oder
sogar schlimmeres???

hoffe es komen keine blöden Einträge vonwegen da warst du wohl zu low oder sonst was^^
die DPS sind locker ausreichend dafür gewesen^^

also schreibt drauf los wenn noch nicht genug infos zu meiner Erfahrung drin sind einfach fragen.



mfg Lyss


----------



## Thersus (27. Mai 2009)

Der Leader war einfach n Idiot oder hatte es eilig^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Mai 2009)

Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.

Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.

Die meisten Fragen garnicht (außer time runs etc)
nach DPS weil Heros echt leicht sind.


----------



## Pusillin (27. Mai 2009)

eigentlich ja wieder einer der zahlreichen treads, über dps.
ich rate dir die gilde zu wechseln, allein die tatsache bei gildenmitgleidern überhaupt auf dps zu achten (vor allem in einer hero!!!) zeigt ja schon die freundlichkeit des gildenleiters (ironie)
und hast recht, 2k dps reichen locker.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. Mai 2009)

Der typ war n trottel. Such ne andere Grp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (27. Mai 2009)

Was willst du hören?
Das es Kinder gibt die nicht für dieses SPiel geeignet sind und darum handelt nicht jeder so wie du möchtest.


----------



## Tronnic² (27. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> *Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.*
> 
> Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
> ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.
> ...




1k DPS ist echt zu wenig für ne Hero, mein mage macht mit 73 schon 1,2k dps. 
Aber wenn jeder 1k hat, dann kann man die Hero eigentlich vergessen. In low-Inis is es ok. Aber net heros.


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> eigentlich ja wieder einer der zahlreichen treads, über dps.
> ich rate dir die gilde zu wechseln, allein die tatsache bei gildenmitgleidern überhaupt auf dps zu achten (vor allem in einer hero!!!) zeigt ja schon die freundlichkeit des gildenleiters (ironie)
> und hast recht, 2k dps reichen locker.


ne war nicht meine gilde die würde sowas net machn weil ich leader bin^^
nee war ne random gruppe aber naja^^

danke aber für die ganezn meinungen teile diese nur zu gerne mit euch 
nochwas nachdem ich abgewiesen wurde habe ich im handel nachgefragt und lachte mich kaputt^^

ein spieler schrieb "ifm leute für DM aber nur mit gültigem Ulduar equip"   XD
also danach war es wohl nicht mehr so leicht das der leader die gruppe voll bekam^^

naja eilig denke ich hatte er es nicht er suchte noch ne halbe std gerade nach der ini also für leute die mitgehen^^


----------



## Zweitesich (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich sags direkt vorweg: ich lauf noch mit BC rum, und kann deswegen den schwierigkeitsgrad von wotlk inis nicht besonders gut beurteilen.

aber ich weiß grad nicht was ich denken soll, wenn ich lese das ein 80er, und sei er noch so grün, 1,8k dps fährt.
ich weiß jetzt nicht um was für eine klasse es sich handelt, aber wenn mein pala/mage/druide auf 70 schon konstante 1,7k dps fährt (und nein, sie haben kein t6), dann krieg ich zumindest den eindruck das du was falsch machst.

nein es ist kein flame, es waren gerade nur meine gedanken, und deswegen teile ich sie euch mit damit ich eines besseren belehrt werden kann


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

assist69 schrieb:


> Was willst du hören?
> Das es Kinder gibt die nicht für dieses SPiel geeignet sind und darum handelt nicht jeder so wie du möchtest.


ich will nichts besonderes hören nur wollte ich mal ne meinung außerhalb höre wie z.b. in diesem forum
das es kiddis waren will ich nicht bezweifeln ist gut möglich^^
und es soll auch keiner handeln wie ich es möchte jeder wie er es für richtig hält.
doch es ist schon heftig wenn man abverlangt für ne hero ini mindestens 3-4 k dps zu fahren sonst komtm man nicht mit!


----------



## HuntertheBest (27. Mai 2009)

also mal abgesehen davon das selbst für ein lvl equipten frisch 80ger 2k relativ wenig sind sollte es dennoch vollkommen ausreichen. ich glaube viele checken net den unterschied zwischen ulduar und hero inis. ich antworte leuten die mein twink netmitnehmen wollen nur das sie auch net mit t8 und 5k dps im allerwertisten( ;-) ) begroren wurden und das genau wegene solchen leuten wie den man net an sein equip kommt und pack sie auf ignore. Is vielleicht nicht die beste methode aber eine von der ich hoffe das die leute mal n bisschen runterkommen von ihrm ego tripp..... haben letzten auch malon hc gemacht mit 4 leuten UNTER 2,5k dps. was da echt bisschen haarig werden kann. viele im ts meinten nur kick und neu suchen aber der raidleader war zum glück nicht so assig drauf. Auch wenn ich es schade(um net scheiße zu sagen9 finde das sie einem eventuell mit ihren 2 epix t8,5 wegrollen obwohl man selber shcon viel länger drauf wartet. Naja aufregen tu ich micht nicht sonderlich drüber is ja schließlich nur ein spiel aber was solls....
Naja soweit von mir,
Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Zweitesich schrieb:


> Also ich sags direkt vorweg: ich lauf noch mit BC rum, und kann deswegen den schwierigkeitsgrad von wotlk inis nicht besonders gut beurteilen.
> 
> aber ich weiß grad nicht was ich denken soll, wenn ich lese das ein 80er, und sei er noch so grün, 1,8k dps fährt.
> ich weiß jetzt nicht um was für eine klasse es sich handelt, aber wenn mein pala/mage/druide auf 70 schon konstante 1,7k dps fährt (und nein, sie haben kein t6), dann krieg ich zumindest den eindruck das du was falsch machst.
> ...


ich nehme deine meinung gerne an weil es auch tipps sind sozusagen^^
aber ich spiele eigentlich nen warr tank und naja des isn pala...
ja ich weiß jeder sagt jetzt so wenig mitm pala...ect
aber ich spiele den pala ja nicht schon ne ewigkeit und die skillund z.b. habe ich mir von einem von der gilde pearls
auf anub´arak sagen lassen und auch bisl im arsenal nachgeforscht.das equip genommen welches des bessere ist von stats usw.
dann nochmal nachgefragt was ich sockeln soll und naja mir wurd gesagt angriff weil crit komt später dazu...
habe jetzt ca unbuffed auch ohne meine buffs so ca 2990 angriff und crit sidn 24,02...
evtl kann mir da noch jemand evtl was zu sagen bzw tipps geben kp.
aber wie shcon gesagt lange spiele ich den noch nicht auf 80.ich höre nicht zum 1.mal das es wenig dps seien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maridan (27. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dir sagen warum ^^ weil du auf anub'arak spielst.

Hab da auch einige Chars und muss sagen, das der server wirklich einer der unfreundlichsten ist.

Wurde mal nicht mit HDB hero mitgenommen weil ich keine 20K life als Mage habe....


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (27. Mai 2009)

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass er dich nicht mitnehmen, weil er vielleicht einen bestimmten drop wollte. Und du warst ihm vielleicht ein Dorn im Auge. 
Ging mir auch mal so, bloss da hat man es mir gesagt, dass ich nicht mitkommen könnte, weil ich sonst jemanden den Loot wegwürfeln könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja sone Typen gibts halt, und du hast bestimmt eine andere Gruppe gefunden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Lell


----------



## Füchtella (27. Mai 2009)

Huhu,

das ist schon recht albern. Grad Azjol enthält keinen einzigen reinen dps-Kampf, es ist im Prinzip völlig Rillle ob die DDler da 1000 oder 5000 dps machen. Klar, mit 5k ist es leichter ... speziell die Giftspucker an diversen Stellen sind dann halt tot bevor sie richtig aua machen können. Ich nehme an der Gruppenleiter war entweder ein Depp, oder ein Kiddie das große Zahlen mag, oder hatte es schlcihtweg eilig  *grinst*


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

vlt wollen sie erfolge machen? da braucht man ein viel besseres eq als normal hc, obwohl 2k EIGENTLICH gut sein sollten


----------



## Muahdib (27. Mai 2009)

Wayne ... wenn der Leader Sagt ich will mehr DPS dann will er halt mehr ...

Wenn du das nicht packst dann ist das doch dein Problem ... 
selbst wenn er "blöd" u.s.w. ist ...


----------



## Marvîn (27. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich habe den Thread mal aufgemacht weil ich im moment keinen in der Richtung gefunden habe und
> wollte mal sehen/hören was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt ob ihr auch shcon sowas erlebt habt oder
> sogar schlimmeres???



Ähm Lol? Sind wir in dem gleichen Forum unterwegs?


----------



## Kuhmuh (27. Mai 2009)

Für die Heros reicht doch schon grün/blaues equip und 1,5k dps... entweder die Gruppe hatte es wirklich sehr eilig, wollte Erfolge schaffen oder der Leader ist einfach schlecht


----------



## RTM (27. Mai 2009)

Sowas ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert. Es wurde random nach 'nem DD für Naxx10er gesucht... da 2,3k dps da eigentlich reichen sollten, dachte ich mir, melde ich mich mal bei dem... als Antwort kam da nur "sry du bist zu blau". Den Kerl hatte mein dpswert nichtmal sonderlich interessiert, sondern eher die Tatsache, dass mein Equip nicht ausschließlich aus Epics besteht. Aber... so ist das leider manchmal, dann werden eben die Leute auf ignore gepackt und gut is.


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

also wegwürfeln konnte ich dem nix mehr da hatte auch shcon alle erfolge....
wollte rein nur wegen marken mitgehen.davon mal abgesehen war es nen dudu (dd´ler)
der selber mindestens full t7,5 anhatte....
aber naja klar hatte ich ne andere gruppe gefunden die auch locker in nen paar minuten durch war ist ja nicht schwer^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (27. Mai 2009)

naja, es gibt eben solche leute die nur mit weitaus besserem equip als benötigt was reissen können....der leader dieser grp war wohl ein solcher spieler.


----------



## Zweitesich (27. Mai 2009)

angriffskraft sockeln für einen pala ist schwachfug!
Du gehe davon aus das du im Tankbaum die 10% mehr stärke mitgenommen hast (sonst gogo umskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann solltest du auch stärke sockeln! außerdem skalieren buffs wie sdk nur mit stats wie stärke und nicht mit ap


----------



## Tramadol (27. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> dann nochmal nachgefragt was ich sockeln soll und naja mir wurd gesagt angriff weil crit komt später dazu...
> habe jetzt ca unbuffed auch ohne meine buffs so ca 2990 angriff und crit sidn 24,02...
> evtl kann mir da noch jemand evtl was zu sagen bzw tipps geben kp.
> aber wie shcon gesagt lange spiele ich den noch nicht auf 80.ich höre nicht zum 1.mal das es wenig dps seien
> ...



dazu würde selbst ich als nicht Pala wissend hervorbringen: Sockel Stärke, gibt dir genausoviel ap wie ein ap sockel nur das zusätzlich noch andre werte davon profitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: siehe meinen vorposter xD


----------



## Noiran (27. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es eh schwachsinnig, wenn man Leute nicht in Heros oder so mitnimmt, nur weil sie schlecht equippt sind. Da sollten sich diese Leute mal fragen, warum man so schlecht equipped ist. Und ich muss agen als frisch gebackener 80er Hexer, kann es schon recht langedauern, bis man einigermaßen lila ist. Nach 4 Heros oder so hab ich genau ein Lila teil.


----------



## hardrain86 (27. Mai 2009)

Zweitesich schrieb:


> angriffskraft sockeln für einen pala ist schwachfug!
> Du gehe davon aus das du im Tankbaum die 10% mehr stärke mitgenommen hast (sonst gogo umskillen
> 
> 
> ...


aso kk^^ ja habe des geskillt^^ also werde ich mal auf stärke umsockeln^^


----------



## Black Cat (28. Mai 2009)

Das sich denn alles nur noch im dps drehen muß.... -.-*


----------



## SixNight (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich starte oft Randomgruppen für heros oder raids und nehme dort eig. fast jeden mit der ahnung hat wenn das jedoch nicht der fall ist fliegt der so schnell das er nicht mal "BOAR O.O" sagen kann.
Manchmal hab auch ich einfach lieber anderes zu tun als stunden lang leuten zu erklären wo man bei Azjol Nerub runterspringen muss o.o...

Ich frage eig. nie nach der Dps wird eh immer gelogen ... naja bei heros ist mir das auch eig. egal ... bei random raids schau ich ins arse und fertig


----------



## Jiwari (28. Mai 2009)

Um noch einmal auf die 1k DPS geschichte zurück zukommen:

1000 Schaden pro Sekunde reichen sehr wohl für eine Heroische Instanz!


Gehen wir mal von einer "Standart" Gruppe aus in der jeder, ausgenommen sei hier der Heiler, mindestens 1000 Schaden die Sekunde ins Recount Fenster zaubert. Als passendes Beispiel nehmen wir einmal Anub'Arak aus Azjol'Nerub als Encounter. 
Unser Freund(Anub) hat im Heroischen Modus satte 512.000 Lebenspunkte, ganz schön viel und mit 1k DPS à 4 Mann/Frau nicht zu bewältigen mag man nun schnell denken, doch rechnen wir einmal durch:

512.000 Lebenspunkte durch 4000 Schaden die Sekunde also:

512000/4000

oder wer kleinere Zahlen mag:

512/4


Ergebnis:

128

Würde Anub'Arak nicht jedes mal wieder im Sandkasten buddeln, wäre also der Kampf in etwas mehr als 2 minuten zu ende.


Fazit:

Ja, 1k ist völlig ausreichend und das ganze DPS gedöns' ist sowieso für die Katz.

EDIT:
Kleinen Mathematischen fehler ausgemerzt...


----------



## Thrungal (28. Mai 2009)

Heros sind für einen DD immer machbar, sofern er bis 80 vernünftiges EQ gesammelt hat.

Tank und Healer ist was anderes, da brauchts schon ein Mindestmaß.

Also ich unterstelle Dir mal, Du hast gut EQ gesammelt (2k sind voll ok, auch in Naxx), dann passts.

Ergo:
Du hast einfach nur nen Deppen erwischt; das war glaub ich auch die Antwort, die Du hören / lesen wolltest ;-)


----------



## nekori (28. Mai 2009)

ich oute mich einfach mal als auch so ein "trottel" etc.

gibt tage an denen ich es auch eilig habe und nur noch schnell da durch will und nur jemmand mit nehme der auch vernünftiges besitzt,...   aber das sind ausnahmen, finde es aber nicht ok wenn ihr die leute wenn die das einmal machen sofort als "trottel, kiddie" what ever. abstempelt. Wenn das leute andauernt machen ist das was anderes...


Gibt nartürlich auch Tage wo ich gerne "lowies-  newbies" helfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinnurîn (28. Mai 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> ich oute mich einfach mal als auch so ein "trottel" etc.
> 
> gibt tage an denen ich es auch eilig habe und nur noch schnell da durch will und nur jemmand mit nehme der auch vernünftiges besitzt,...   aber das sind ausnahmen, finde es aber nicht ok wenn ihr die leute wenn die das einmal machen sofort als "trottel, kiddie" what ever. abstempelt. Wenn das leute andauernt machen ist das was anderes...
> 
> ...





Mein Bruder wollte die Tage An'Kahet: Das alte Königreich hero gehen. DK DD mit 1,8K DPS. Gruppe voll rein. . . ersten Boss gelegt  .  plötzlich Kick mit der Begründung " Du fährst zu wenig DPS. Hier muss jeder 2-3.5K DPS fahren. Ihr seit ja schon fast full Epic. Sammel dir besseres EQ". Oo  Er natürlich blöd geguckt. DPS vom Recount waren 1.8k irgendwas. nur de Caster kamen auf 1,9-2.1k DPS.   

In ner Hero 2k+ verlangen nur weilvon der Gruppe im Schnitt schon alle  Naxx 25er gehen (Leader hatte Ulduar EQ) ist schon sehr übertrieben.  Hab selber Palatank. Hab sie angeflüstert und selbiges wie mein Bruder zu hören bekommen. 

HDZ 4 Hero mit meinem Tankplala rein . . . 1.3k DPS XD 1% hinter 1. DD im Recount: Gesamtschaden (1.8 DPS)  ....   man sieht es sind 2 Welten die DPS als einziges Kriterium für mitnehemen ja oder nein zu benutzen.     Ich check meistens das EQ ab und an frag ich wenn ich ma ned sicher bin ob derjenige da pckt nach DPS ansonst klappts prima.   Jo ab und an hat man auch schwarze Schafe drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Tinnurîn


----------



## DarkDesire666 (28. Mai 2009)

2 k dps sind ausreichen, aber auch normal wenn man 1. etwas equip gesammelt hat, und 2. seinen char nicht mit facerolling steuert ... ^^

was 1k dps angeht ... hmm ... mag sein, dass das rechnerisch geht damit eine hero zu bestreiten ... nur wie kriege ich 1k dps hin?!? zauberstab-autoshot-autohit-afk?
1k dps waren zu bc zeiten problemlos machbar, hatte einen t4/za mage und hatte in 10er und 25er raids immer um die 1k dps ... levele grade nen pala hoch, der ist grade mal lvl 70 und der macht auch grob 1k dps ... wo ist das der unterschied zwischen 70 und 80 und kann man in 10 leveln seinen kompletten skill verlernen???

2 k sind für grün-blau equipte 80er durchaus realistisch, sollte mir einer in ner instanz mit weniger ankommen WILL ich den gar nicht dabei haben weil ich dann einen unkonzentrierten mitspieler dabei habe ... 

2 k reichen für heros aus, allerdings nicht unbedingt für alle achievements, 

und weniger als 2k ist afk ...


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

*Bing* 12.000.002 Threads zum Thema DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hau den Typen auf "ignore" und gut is, andere Gruppen nehmen dich mit, diese eben nicht.
Deswegen wieder nen Thread eröffnen? Naja.


----------



## Djiin (28. Mai 2009)

Aalso mein lieber (<- xD)
1. Anub'barak = blöd , hab alle meine chars auf Todeswache rüber, der server ist mal freundlich (naxx 25er und keiner hat mehr als 1800 dps rofl)
2. Es kommt darauf an und ich muss den 1k dps bein anub'barak widersprechen. Da das Vieh sich in den abständen 45sek, 30sek, 15sek etc eingräbt (nachher 10sek) und immer mehr adds kommen, wird eurem heiler irgendwann das mana ausgehen und ihr verreckt an den 8mio adds -.-
3. mit lv 73 1.2 k dps farmen ist krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit nem jäger (green, blue) machtste vielleicht 1k höchstens
4. Der leader ist ein vollidi

Fazit: wechsle den server!!


----------



## Deligor (28. Mai 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> 512.000 Lebenspunkte durch 4000 Schaden die Sekunde also:
> 
> 512000/4000
> 
> ...



Rechne da lieber nochmal nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ob 1k für alle Heros ausreichen wage ich zu bezweifeln...versuch mal das Tribunal der Zeitalter in HdS ohne ordendlich Dampf zu schaffen...das wird dann aber ein langer Abend.
Auch so manch anderer Boss wird zur Qual für den Tank und den Heiler wenn er zu lange steht.
Allerdings wird es auch genügend inis geben wo 1k mehr als ausreicht...aber wie gesagt eben nicht alle.

Was man allerdings gegen 2k in Heroinis haben kann versteh ich nicht...gerade Azjiol sollte kein Thema damit sein.
Vielleicht war er wirklich auf den Erfolg beim 1. Boss aus und die anderen DDs waren eben nicht soo überagend (gelinde gesprochen)...allerdings wäre das ein seltsamer Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## Ayén (28. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.
> 
> Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
> ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.
> ...



Mhm... 1k DPS reicht net wirklich für Nerub ... also theoretisch schon nur wird man anfangs beim 1. Boss Probleme bekommen wenn man zu langsam ist und nach und nach neue Gegner aktiv werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heros setze ich selbst voraus mindestens 1.5k dps ... Leute die dann auch noch mich anwhispern "hier 2k dps" und als Ice Mage nur knapp 1000 Schaffen weil se net Ihre Klasse spielen können werd ich nach dem ersten Wipe raus.

Es ist was anderes mich anzuwhispern mit "hier mage, schaff aber keine 1.5k dps" als rum zu prollen mit "hier 2k dps" - fühle mich bei sowas verarscht und zum narren gehalten.

Find es schlimm das viele Ihre DPS mit Mob Gruppen vergleichen und nicht auf Single Target ...

:/


----------



## Aku T. (28. Mai 2009)

Tja, da hatte der Leader einfach keinen Plan. Passiert täglich sicher 1000 Mal. Wer ne großartige DPS-Abfrage für Hero-Inis startet, hat eh irgendwelche Probleme meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Mobmap (28. Mai 2009)

Also es gefühlte 1000 THreads mit dem thema zu wenig DPS aber wie dem auch sei.
Ich möchte es so ausdrücken der Leader hatte amtlich eins an der klatsche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach dir mal dadrüber kein kopf und vergiss das ganzschnell wieder man kommt auch locker mit 3DDs die nur 1500Dps fahren durch die inis aber dann müssen sie halt bei manchen Bossen schnell reagieren( umfocussen etc.).
Aber 2000Dps ist locker genug!


----------



## viehdieb (28. Mai 2009)

Der Leader war ein Eierfärber. Sei froh, dass Du nicht mitbist.

Normalerweise wird für eine Hero nicht nach den DPS gefragt. Hab ich bisher noch nie erlebt (Außer HDZ 4 Timerun).

Irgendeiner hat geschrieben, dass man Heros erst ab 1,5 DPS machen soll/darf. Das ist aus meiner Sicht Bumhug. Das werden die wenigsten frischen 80er machen. Ich hab glaub so mit 1,0, 1,1 DPS mit Heros angefangen und das war in der Regel kein Problem.

Zum Vergleich mit 1,6 DPS bin ich das erste mal Naxx gegangen. War ein sehr gut laufender Clearrun. Allerdings war ich im Recount nicht der schlechteste mit meinen 1,6. Ich persönlich kenn auch Leute die frisch 80 Obsihero mitgehen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Marienkaefer (28. Mai 2009)

Maridan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen warum ^^ weil du auf anub'arak spielst.
> 
> Hab da auch einige Chars und muss sagen, das der server wirklich einer der unfreundlichsten ist.
> 
> Wurde mal nicht mit HDB hero mitgenommen weil ich keine 20K life als Mage habe....



Oo 

Für HdB reichen 14k .. die Blitznova macht 11k Schaden .. sollte man heilen können ^^


Naja .. zu mir waren alle immer sehr freundlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xydor (28. Mai 2009)

... hab mit Wotlk damals zum Anfang nen Schurken zu meinem neuen Main gemacht, also war der auch nicht mit T6 & Co ausgestattet, und als Combat wars damals zu Wotlk-Anfangszeiten schon relativ nervig (Schurken waren ja damals eindeutig Underpowered, jetzt evtl bissl Overpowered, aber das ist ja n anderes Thema) ... lange Rede gar kein Sinn: bin auch von Anfang an mit in Heros gegangen, und ich hatte damals in keiner Hero den Verdacht, dass meine DPS unzulänglich gewesen wäre (war auf jedenfall zu Anfang n gutes Stück unter 2k, glaub sogar unter 1,5k teilweise, weiß es aber nicht mehr genau) ... 1,5k dps langt sicherlich dicke. Wer erwartet, dass man für Heros (oder für Naxx) Full-Epic sein und 2-3k+ DPS fahren muss (die bei den ersten Wotlk-Naxxruns auch nicht die Masse gefahren hat (je nach Raid keiner über 3k) und trotzdem für Clearruns gereicht hat), der hat den Sinn von Heros und Naxx noch nicht so ganz verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS.: @ viehdieb: 1,6 DPS ist schon n bisschen wenig für Naxx, da schafft selbst ein Level1 Char mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (28. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.
> 
> Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
> ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.
> ...



1000 dps ist schon sehr schwach.
1.5 - 1.8k ist ok für einen neuen 80er, der heros geht

ich schaue aber im grossen und ganzen nicht so auf dps, ich schau eher auf anzahl unterbrechungen usw.
aber trotzdem sind mir schon interessante dinge aufgefallen.

und zwar hatte ich mal einen dk in meiner gruppe, der auf 65 etwas mehr wie 800 dps gefahren hatte
ich hatte schon einen dk in einer hero, der nicht über 1200 dps rausgekommen ist (irgendwie mickriger unterschied für 15 level)
und ich hatte schon einen jäger, der in einer hero 900 dps hatte.

ich will nicht darauf rumreiten, aber bei gewissen dingen frage ich mich schon (ich habs den leuten auch nicht mirgeteilt).

aber zurück zum eigentlichen thema: mit 2k dps kannst du überall mit. 25er und ulduar würde ich halt noch nicht gehen.
zu wotlk zeiten ist mir sowas eigentlich noch nicht passiert. zu bc-zeiten wurde ich schon mal gekickt ohne einen kommentar. beim nachfragen hiess es dann: mein equip sei zu schlecht. naja, ich war als verstärker unterwegs und die herren werden sich wohl über mein ele-pvp-equip aufgeregt haben, welches ich laut arsenal noch anhatte. irgendwie hirnrissig, wenn man einen verstärker aufgrund von elementarequip kickt, aber egal.
und es gab auch schon hin und wieder ein "lol du bist zu schlecht" spruch von leuten, die noch nix gesehen haben. häufig auch, bevor ich mein tankequip anziehen kann und man sieht bloss 21k hp ...

aber sei's drum. wird halt die ignorier-liste länger


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

Mhmm, also ob 1k DPS jetzt ausreicht oder nicht ist erstml von Ini zu Ini unterschiedlich.

Und bei uns auf dem Server ist das mit diesen DPS-Abfragen noch nicht so verbreitet. Habe es bisher einmal selber erlebt nach den Werten gefragt worden zu sein für Naxx 25. 

Die Frage, die man sich an der Stelle aber mal fragen müsste ist, warum teilweise die DPS-Werte so mickrig sind, denn mit normalem Questequip hat man auf Stufe 80 je nach Klasse min. 1,5k und das ist absolut ausreichend um in Heros und Nach Naxx 10 zu gehen.

Wer diesen Wert nicht erreicht, macht definitiv was falsch. Nicht umsonst gibt es auch unzählige Foren, Zeitschriften, die sich mit diesem problem beschäftigen und auch Tipps geben. Dort wird man auch nachlesen können, dass der normale Weg wie folgt aussieht:

Normale Inis bis Lvl 80 --> Items craften und Heros -->Naxx 10 --> Ulduar 10/Naxx 25 -->Ulduar 25

Archa, Sath und Maly irgendwo einstreuen^^

Problem ist, das diesen Weg nicht mehr alle gehen wollen. Kaum 80 geworden, meldet man sich erstmal für Ulduar 10 im Suche-nach-Gruppe-Channel.

Das hat sich mit der Zeit leider gehäuft und genau deswegen wird doch überspitzt aussortiert. 
Mittlewrweile weiss man nicht mehr wen man sich in die Gruppe holt und versucht im Vorfeld anhand dieser kennzahl "DPS" schon auszusortieren.

Dass es mittlerweile aber leider zu weit geht, möchte ich nit abstreiten. 3k DPS für Burg Hero ist lachhaft.
Aber in gewisser WEise kann ich es schon anchvollziehen, dass man die Leute nicht pushen möchte, die nicht soviel zur erfolgreichen Gruppe beitragen.


----------



## Fridl (28. Mai 2009)

jupidu noch dps abfrage flam... ich kann es nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Tiandrace (28. Mai 2009)

So das ganze Geschreie nach DPS geht mir langsam aufn Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ein Klicker (weiss imemr noch net was daran so schlimm sein soll), ja ich oute mich, wenn ich als Shadow Priester iwo reingehe komm ich net über 2k DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle kreischen rum, dass das wohl zu wenig sei für mein Equip. Dann sag ich nur, wems net passt soll ohne mich gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Hauptsache ist doch, dass man Spass an der Sache hat und wenn ein Boss liegt, dann liegt er auch egal wer wieviel DPS gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer weiss schon, ob nicht die 2k DPS den Boss umgehauen haben oder vom Uber DPS Wonder Mage mit mehr als 5k.
Wer braucht schon ne Rotation oder sonst was ähnliches. 
Hat zu BC Zeiten jemand danach gefragt? Kann mich net dran erinnern.


----------



## Draicul (28. Mai 2009)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Wayne ... wenn der Leader Sagt ich will mehr DPS dann will er halt mehr ...
> 
> Wenn du das nicht packst dann ist das doch dein Problem ...
> selbst wenn er "blöd" u.s.w. ist ...



Und genau du bist so ein Vollpfosten , dem man das spielen von WoW verbieten sollte , da deine geistige Reife noch ziemlich unterentwickelt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2009)

Zweitesich schrieb:


> Also ich sags direkt vorweg: ich lauf noch mit BC rum, und kann deswegen den schwierigkeitsgrad von wotlk inis nicht besonders gut beurteilen.
> 
> aber ich weiß grad nicht was ich denken soll, wenn ich lese das ein 80er, und sei er noch so grün, 1,8k dps fährt.
> ich weiß jetzt nicht um was für eine klasse es sich handelt, aber wenn mein pala/mage/druide auf 70 schon konstante 1,7k dps fährt (und nein, sie haben kein t6), dann krieg ich zumindest den eindruck das du was falsch machst.
> ...



Nu mal zum klarstellen: Kannst das so direkt nicht vergleichen.

Zum einen werden auch die wenigsten mit BC in einer Instanz soviel DPs gefahren haben. Im Raid vielleicht, wo
halt mehr Buffs für einen zur Verfügung stehen.

Zum anderen Vergleichst du Level 70iger mit Level 80iger und da ist klar (so komisch das klingt), dass der 80iger
zu beginn sogar weniger Dmg macht als ein 70iger.
Habe ich selber beim Leveln bemerkt, wenn ich als Retri mal mit in unsere Instanzlevelgrp mit ging (~T5 stand).
Mit jedem Level das ich bekommen habe, ist der DPs Wert von mir weiter runter gegangen. Und ist auch logisch.
Das Equip wurde zum großteil beibehalten. Und da mit steigendem Level immer Critwert für 1% Crit gebraucht 
wird sackte dieser Wert immer weiter ab. Teile die ich ersetzt habe waren meistens mit mehr Hit drauf, als die
alten Teile, wodurch AP und Crit weiter runter gingen. Bin beim Leveln von ~30% auf unter 20% Crit gefallen.
Und wie wichtig Crit für die DPs eines Retris ist können dir die meisten sagen.

Es wurde gesagt, dass T6 für Naxx ausreichend sei. Blaues Instanz Equip von 78-80ig ist in etwa gleichwertig
mit T6. Dardurch wird klar, dass 1,8k DPs eigentlich ein recht guter Wert für Heroiceinsteiger ist.


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

also erstmal nochmal danke an alle sind wirklich hilfreiche comments und tipps dabei^^

wollte euch mal meinen char aus dem arsenal posten udn hoffe das evtl sogar noch ein paar fragen dadurch gelöst sind XD

hier erstmal den link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ak&n=Lyssop

also bisher habe ich in heros auch immer jeden mitgenommen eigentlich war es auch bisher so das wenn 
jemand dabei war der erst gerade 80 geworden ist, das er es mir auch gesagt hatte und wenn gute leute dabei waren zumindest 1 oder 2 dann
hab ich den auch mitgenommen...
natürlich kann man das nicht immer machen.
und zu den erfolgen in den ini´s die könt ihr euch ja auch mal angucken im arsenal die meisten aus den hc ini´s habe ich schon^^
achja nicht wundern die bg teile die ich anhabe habe ich an weil die besser waren als die blauen bzw hatte auch noch ein grünes an und ich ehre übrig hatte XD

mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Tiandrace schrieb:


> So das ganze Geschreie nach DPS geht mir langsam aufn Keks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein bei mir wurde in bc zeiten nie gefragt hauptsache ich hatte bisschen equip gehabt das wars schon vom nachfragen egal wo ich dabei war^^


----------



## i.kuma (28. Mai 2009)

Ob nun DpS oder HpS, also ich finde auch das zu oft vom Raidleader die Ansprüche zu hoch angesetzt werden. Es kann doch nicht sein, das du als Heiler nach deinem Healboni gefragt wirst und vielleicht einem "was nur" noch ausgelacht wirst. Sicher, wenn es in diesem Punkt auch Defizite gibt, macht es doch eine Ini erst richtig spannend oder?


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

finde ich auch an den vorposter denn wenn man nur dadurch rennt naja...
ab udn an kann es ja mal nützlich sein weil man kaum zeit hat ect aber ich finde gerade deswegen
hat man spaß wenn man nicht direkt durch ist^^


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

Tiandrace schrieb:


> Wer weiss schon, ob nicht die 2k DPS den Boss umgehauen haben oder vom Uber DPS Wonder Mage mit mehr als 5k.
> Wer braucht schon ne Rotation oder sonst was ähnliches.



Also ich kann dir ja ein wenig zustimmen, spiele so wie du willst, aber die Konsequenz könnte durchaus sein, dass die ohne dich gehen wollen, wie du selber schreibst.

Ich persönlich würde dich auch nicht rausschmeißen, ich beurteile auch nicht nach DPS, sondern berücksichtige das Equip. 

Was den Rest von deinem Kommentar angeht, bin ich etwas irritiert. 
Jmd mit mehr DPS wird auch mehr Schaden am Boss machen, als derjenige mit 2k DPS. Da gibt es unter normalen Umstädnen gar nichts daran zu rütteln. Ob jetzt derjenige mit 5k DPS wichtiger war bedeutet dies im Umkehrschluss nicht unbedingt.

Und das mit den Rotationen ist naja, Unfug. Diese Rotationen wird man nutzen, wenn man das Optimum herausholen möchte und das ist auch keine neuartige Erfindungseit WotLK


----------



## xx-elf (28. Mai 2009)

Ich finde immer noch die drei wichtigesten Kriterien für einen inv in eines unbekannten Spielers sind:

a) Freundlichkeit, ist er/sie mir sympatisch, Erlichkeit u.s.w.

b) Erfahrung, ok nicht unbedingt in Hero inis aber ab Satharian 1d oder maly bin ich bei Neulingen vorsichtig

c) Equibpflege, soll heißen ist es Vz, gesockelt wie ist die Skillung.

Stimmt a nicht hat er/sie pech gehabt, und bei b und c bin ich gerne bereit Tips zu geben und denjenigen mitzunehmen um ihm zu zeigen wies klappt. Wenn die Kluft eben doch zu groß ist, kann man nichts machen vllt. nehm ich ihn dann später mit ne Runde Heros wenn er/sie nett ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als tank ist es mir ziemlich schnurtz wie gut die ddler hinter mir sind (in heros), wenn ich selber heile finde ich macht es wesentlich mehr spass, wenn nicht alle t7,5+ equibt sind ;D


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Wer den Recount und Konsorten eingeführt hat gehört an den Eiern aufgehängt.Wenn ich DPS höre bekomme ich den drang meinen Computer zu zerstören.

Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten--------->klick------>betrachten------->epic,epic,epic,blau......epic----->ESC------>los geht es

Vergiss die ganzen DPS geilen Gamer.

Such dir erwachsene Leute, bei denen du auch mal aufs Klo gehen kannst ohne dass sie Hirnlos weiter stürmen nur um im Recount ganz oben zu stehen.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (28. Mai 2009)

Also mal ehrlich es ist noch gar nicht solange hero ale wotlk rauskam und die ersten 80er heros gegangen sind oder naxx 10 mit lumpen equip sprich grün höchstens blaues equip und da hat der dmg für die heros auch schon gereicht ich weiss gar nicht wieso alle so dps geil sind ist doch scheiss egal der erine fährt halt mal mehr der andere weniger hauptsache die bosse liegen ich persöhnlich spiel nen vergelter also schon dmg^^ aber iss doch latte mein gott ich bin damals auch mit frisch 80er equip naxx 10er rein und es hat gereicht ich weiss gar nicht wieso alle immer so rummaulen wahhh zuwenig dps ne dich wollen wir net das iss ja schrecklich nur weil man nen twink grad auf 80 hat und noch net so equipt iss die sollten mal an ihre anfangszeiten denken


----------



## Adrelina (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

 also für die "normalen" hero Instanzen (Burg -Gundrak) reicht 1k Dps alles was darunter ist kann man vergessen - außer die anderen Mitspieler gleichen den Dmg aus.
 Mir persönlich ist es auch lieber wenn die Leute min. 1,5 k Dps + machen um schnell durch die Instanz zu kommen.

 Was ich so in der letzten Zeit beobachtet habe ist das sehr viele Spieler auf Verzauberungen und Sockel verzichten (vorallem bei Rar Equip) aus welchem Grund auch immer.
 Wenn ich so an meine letzten hero Instanzen denke bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen - zb. ein VK Schamane der 700 Dps in HdS macht....

 Naja ich glaub wenn jeder schaut das er alle guten Verzauberungen und Sockel oben hat und weiss was sein Char kann wird er auch Dps machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 In diesem Sinne viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Lg Adrelina


----------



## samuray44 (28. Mai 2009)

Nach meiner Erfahrung reichen 5K Gruppendps für jede hero ini aus. Darunter kann es schonmal haarig werden, bzw. man braucht einen guten heiler und tank, da die kämpfe dann überdurchschnittlich lange dauern.

Wer meint, daß er mit 1K dps in eine ini kann, muß halt auf die anderen 4 Spieler bauen, was in rnd Gruppen nicht so gerne gesehen ist.


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

ich kann manche leute ja auch echt verstehen^^aber leider ist es soweit das man schon eher mehr leute mit ein paar ulduar equip
sachen mitnimmt in naxx hero´s ... ect, nud dadurch wird der gesamte spielverlauf total anstrengend für die die noch nicht das equip haben...


----------



## Xydor (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn man deinen Link anschaut bist du natürlich gut genug ausgestattet für Heros & Naxx. Jedoch macht es immer einen besseren Eindruck, wenn man zumindest die billigeren Verzauberungsvarianten der Wotlk-Verzauberungen auf die Items draufklatscht (... es müssen ja zB keine +10 Werte auf Brust sein, momentan würden aber +8 sicherlich nicht schaden bzw ein unendlich großes Loch in den virtuellen Geldbeutel reissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wie schon geschrieben sind AP-Sockelsteine auf jedenfall Stärkesockelsteinen unterlegen bei Vergeltern.
Man muss auch nicht unbedingt jeden Sockelbonus mitnehmen, die 9 Ausdauer auf deinen Hosn hätte man zB als PvE-Vergelter getrost ignorieren und 2x 16 Stärke reinsockeln können - sobald man am Hitcap ist (für Heros eigentlich auch noch nicht so wichtig am Raidhitcap zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und man ne einigermaßen gute Grundausrüstung hat ist Stärke sockeln normalerweise wesentlich effektiver als Crit & Co.
Dein Metasockel ist auch nicht unbedingt der Beste für Vergelter (21 Crit & 3% erhöhter Critschaden is Bester für Vergelter), aber als Übergangslösung natürlich auch ok deine Wahl.
Deine Hammer-Glyphe ist für PvE natürlich auch nicht optimal, die Exorzismus-Glyphe ist für PvE wesentlich netter heutzutage. (deine anderen 2 sind schon ne super Wahl natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Geskillt biste super, wobei "Siegel des Befehls" eigentlich sinnlos ist (auch falls du mit der Skillung bissl PvP nebenbei machen willst - "professionelles PvP" ist ohne richtige PvP-Skillung sowieso immer schwer - bist du eigentlich mit "Siegel des Blutes" gut genug bedient (va wegen deiner Glyphen - und der Selbstschaden ist seit 3.1 ja lächerlich gering eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Edit: Ajo, seh gerade, dass du ja sowieso noch eine PvP-Skillung hast: also dann Glyphe unbedingt noch auswechseln (der Skillpunkt macht das Kraut nicht Fett, aber könnteste prinzipiell noch auf "Heiliger Wächter" legen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiandrace (28. Mai 2009)

Ich werd meistens mitgenommen, da ich
1. immer für ne lustige Aktion zu haben bin
2. weiss was ich tu (meistens)
3. auch wenn mein dps stinkt ein netter und höflicher Mensch bin

Mein Main Spec ist Holy, also kann ich immer switchen wenn mal ein Heiler benötigt wird. Und es kommt wie bei jeder anderen Klasse nicht aufs Equip an, sondern auf den Spieler. Was nützen dir xxk dps wenn der Spieler ein Arschloch (Verzeihung) ist und alle die Seuche kriegen wenn er redet?
Wir hatten so einen Fall, Spieler ist zwar das DPS Wunderkind aber menschlich so ne Niete, dass wir froh waren, als er ging und wir in Ruhe weiter raiden konnten. Seitdem gibt es keine Beleidigungen mehr im Vent und kein Geflame wenn einer "nur" 3k dps macht.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten Recount und sonstige "Schwanzvergleich" Programme verboten werden. 
Bringt den Spieler und nicht den/die/das DPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fujitsus (28. Mai 2009)

WoW ab 21 Jahren!!!
Dann laufen zwar immer noch genügend solcher, von Dir erlebten Deppen rum aber die Chance ist gut, dass ein Großteil schon selektiert ist^^ 
Leidiges  Thema mit diesem Volk, was den Spaß am Spiel total verloren hat.
Anders gesehen mußt halt auch mal ein wenig Glück haben was Gruppenkombis angeht. Ich hatte auch mal  ein Erlebnis, dass mich jemand mit meinem Heal-DuDu nicht mitnehmen wollte, weil mein + Heal angeblich zu niedrig war und mein Equip noch nicht "Naxx-Niveau" hatte im Vergleich zum Heal des bereits inviteten anderen Heal-DuDus. 
Nach paar Minuten diskutieren (und dem Glück, dass kein anderer Heiler im Suchchannel zu finden war^^) wurde ich dann doch eingeladen und siehe da, nach dem Tod von Volazj hatte ich den "IMBA-NAXX" DuDu mal eben mit 17% Abstand im Healmeter weggeblasen. 
Ich schrieb dann noch etwas provozierend in den Gruppenchat:"Noch Fragen?" Scheinbar gab es keine, denn binnnen 1 Minute war ich alleine in der "Gruppe"^^

Also lass Dich nicht unterkriegen von all den Spinnern die in dem Game unterwegs sind. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel was Spaß machen soll!!!

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## _Raziel_ (28. Mai 2009)

RTM schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert. Es wurde random nach 'nem DD für Naxx10er gesucht... da 2,3k dps da eigentlich reichen sollten, dachte ich mir, melde ich mich mal bei dem... als Antwort kam da nur "sry du bist zu blau". Den Kerl hatte mein dpswert nichtmal sonderlich interessiert, sondern eher die Tatsache, dass mein Equip nicht ausschließlich aus Epics besteht. Aber... so ist das leider manchmal, dann werden eben die Leute auf ignore gepackt und gut is.


Lol... Bin mit unserer Gilde damals sogar 25er Naxx mit Blau/Epic rein (Beide Schmuckstücke sogar noch grün) und haben 4 Wings gecleared (Sapph war dann doch ne Nummer zu schwer ohne Frostresi).

Ich liebe diese Überflieger, die das spielerische Können nur am Equipstand sehen. Ich guck mir zwar auch die Leute an, wenn ich jedoch bedenken habe, betrachte ich zusätzlich seine Erfolge ein wenig... Daran erkennt man manchmal doch sein spielerische Können, wenn man weiss, auf welche man achten sollte.

Ich wurde jedoch auch schon eines besseren belehrt, wenn ich bspw. jemanden ganz klar als unfähig betrachtet habe, dieser aber vollen Einsatz zeigte. Ebenso jedoch auch von T7,5 Tanks, die zwar gut rumscheien bezüglich Aggro/DPS/Heal, aber keine Gruppe an sich binden kann.


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> Wenn man deinen Link anschaut bist du natürlich gut genug ausgestattet für Heros & Naxx. Jedoch macht es immer einen besseren Eindruck, wenn man zumindest die billigeren Verzauberungsvarianten der Wotlk-Verzauberungen auf die Items draufklatscht (... es müssen ja zB keine +10 Werte auf Brust sein, momentan würden aber +8 sicherlich nicht schaden bzw ein unendlich großes Loch in den virtuellen Geldbeutel reissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


habs soweit alles verstanden danke für deine tipps^^
aber nochmal wie meinste jetzt für die pvp skillung welche glyphe ändern?habe das
nicht ganz verstenden^^


----------



## Xydor (28. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> habs soweit alles verstanden danke für deine tipps^^
> aber nochmal wie meinste jetzt für die pvp skillung welche glyphe ändern?habe das
> nicht ganz verstenden^^



Meinte eigentlich nur für die PvE-Skillung die Hammerglyphe raus und die Exorzismusglpyhe dafür rein (im PvP bringt diese Glpyhe ja Null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Mit Vergelter-PvP kenn ich mich ehrlich gesagt nur sehr eingeschränkt aus (ums mal positiv zu formulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) (vor allem seit 3.1 - das mit etwas PvP bezog sich eigentlich nur auf deine PvE-Skillung, als ich noch nicht deine PvP-Skillung gesehn hab), welche Glpyhen da sinnvoll sind etc kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.

Edit: aso, wenn du das wegen "Siegel des Blutes" anstatt "Siegel des Befehls" im PvP gemeint hast, dann bezog sich dies auch auf der Annahme, dass du mit deinem PvE-Spec PvP machst und dementsprechend keine Siegel des Befehls-Glpyhe drin hast sondern ne Siegel des Blutes-Glyphe ... aber hat sich ja durch deinen 2ten Spec erübrigt (wobei die Wahl des Siegels auch davon abhängt, ob du nen Heiler hinten dran hast: mit Heiler zB in nem 2er Arenateam sollte Siegel des Blutes (immer noch wie Pre-3.1) die bessere Wahl sein)


----------



## Galvaras (28. Mai 2009)

sorry das ich jetz ein wenig OT bin. Aber ich hab mal eine kurze dps frage zu meinem Ms-Warri.

Ich bin 72 und fahre in Bu und Nerub so 930-1060 dps.Ich war noch nie in nem endcontent also eq nut aus Nordend-q bestehend. Ich bin beim Recount immer 1er oder 2er(2er wenn ein retri pala das is -.-) Nur wollt ich fragen ob dann meine Rotation vom dps her so passt und sich des vom eq auf 80 dann regelt mit den 2k+ dps oder muss ich da was anders machen?

naja nochma sry für offt.


----------



## PTY (28. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die DPS-Wünsche mancher Gruppenleiter auch wirklich übertrieben, jedoch habe ich noch nie mitbekommen, das ein DD in einer *Hero-Instanz* wegen zu niedriger DPS nicht mitgenommen wurde. Bei Raids kann ich das ja zumindest noch nachvollziehen, aber bei Heros? Das die DPS nicht ganz unwichtig ist, ist mir auch klar. Wir waren mal Gundrak-Hero mit 2 Schurken, die jeder nur so um die 500-700 DPS gefahren sind. Das war dann auch nicht einfach und wir hatten beim ersten Boss einige Wipes, aber nach einigen Trys trotzdem noch machbar und nach dem ersten Boss sind wir auch kein einziges Mal mehr gewiped. Aber direkt 2.500 DPS für ne popelige Hero zu verlangen, halte ich für sehr übertrieben. 

Ich denke mir immer: jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Und da ich Healer bin, nehme ich auch gerne Low-DPS-Leute und schlecht equippte Tanks mit, weil ich dann einfach mehr zu tun habe und mich nicht zu Tode langweile.


----------



## ~undead~ (28. Mai 2009)

Also es kommt halt auf die "Gesamtsituation" drauf an.

Wenn 4 Leute in der Gruppe sind mit Naxx25-Ulduar-Equip könnten die ne Hero-Ini auch locker alleine machen... Da ist es dann absolut wayne ob der 5te Spieler 2000Dps, 1000Dps, oder nur afk auf folgen ist.

Macht jeder so 1300-1500Dps kann man je nach ausstattung des Tanks/Heilers trotzdem recht flott durch die Ini rushen, wenn sich die Leute kennen und eingespielt sind.  --> bei wild zusammengewürfelten randoms gibts auch trotz full epic und einem Potential von 2500-3000Dps noch wipes und man denkt, man wäre im Kindergarten. Das liegt dann aber meißt daran, das jeder mit seinem Char/Epixx/DPS rumprotzen will, keiner mehr auch nur einen Hauch von Gruppeninitiative zeigt sondern auf alles rumholzt was sich irgendwie bewegt und eine rote schrift überm Kopf hat.

Mein Hexxer war lvl 71 als ich von der Gilde schnell durch die violette Festung "gezogen" wurde -> wegen dem Erste-Hilfe-Rezept (Schw. Froststoffverb.).
DPS habe ich 0 gemacht.  Die Gegner waren 5-6 Level über mir, hatten ein Totenkopf und die Trefferchance lag bei gefühlten 0,0%  :-)   Aber, man kennt sich ind er Gilde, kennt die Spielweise und es war absolut 0 Problem. 



Fazit: Also ob mit 1500, 2000 oder 2500 Dps, wäre es kein Problem gewesen dich mitzunehmen. Oft ist es aber so, das die Gruppen darauf aus sind in die Ini zu springen, eine Gruppe nach der anderen Wegzu-AEen um nach 30min durch zu sein.


PS: Weiter oben im Thread hab ich gelesen das jemand die anforderung gestellt hat an einen Mage, er sollte mindestens 20k Life haben für HdB !!!!  ---> Das ist ja mal der größte Bullshit den ich je gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mimimi, die Blitzschlagnova macht 11-14k !!!   HALLO ???   -> einmal blinzeln drücken und du bekommst von der Nova nichts mehr ab... fertig. Da geh ich mit 8k life rein und überlebe das.


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

so bin mal eben weg komme gleich aber wieder und hoffe das evtl auch ein paar von euch noch welche meinungen oder geschichten haben die so sind wie meine oder ähnlich^^
so kann ich mir einfach mehr bilder machen wie ich demnächst reagiere und naja klar demnächst werde ich mir ne neue oder andere gruppe suchen^^


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Galvaras schrieb:


> sorry das ich jetz ein wenig OT bin. Aber ich hab mal eine kurze dps frage zu meinem Ms-Warri.
> 
> Ich bin 72 und fahre in Bu und Nerub so 930-1060 dps.Ich war noch nie in nem endcontent also eq nut aus Nordend-q bestehend. Ich bin beim Recount immer 1er oder 2er(2er wenn ein retri pala das is -.-) Nur wollt ich fragen ob dann meine Rotation vom dps her so passt und sich des vom eq auf 80 dann regelt mit den 2k+ dps oder muss ich da was anders machen?
> 
> naja nochma sry für offt.


nö find die frage recht gut bin am überlegen mit meinem warri bisl equip für dd zu sammeln^^


----------



## Potpotom (28. Mai 2009)

Also 2k DPS reichen aber sowas von locker... 

Ganz ehrlich, ich gehe fast ausschliesslich mit Random-Gruppen in Hero-Instanzen und hatte da höchstens 2 oder 3x einen mit mehr als 2k DPS. 

Bin selbst Heiler und kann sagen... wenn 4x 1000k DPS dabei sind ist es schon arg haarig den Kampf über die gesamte Zeit zu bringen. Da muss ich auf jeden Fall einen Manatrank nachwerfen und eventuell noch die Göttliche Bitte reinhauen um das Ding rein manatechnisch über die Zeit zu retten. Machbar isses, keine Frage... aber so richtig spassig isses dann auch nicht unbedingt.

---

Habe vor ein paar Tagen DualSpec geholt und auf Vergelter erweitert... hatte mir vorher nur das passende Questequip ins Bankfach gelegt und in Ins nie nach gewürfelt. Nun rennt mein Vergelter da also mit grünen Klamotten rum (Ring, Schmuck und Schuhe noch die vom Heiler... ne Zweihandwaffe hab ich net und die Verzauberungen sind recht billig ^^) und probt sich erstmal in normalen Instanzen. Waren dann in der Burg und im Turm was problemlos lief... und stellt euch mal vor, es lief so gut das wir im Anschluss Burg Hero gemacht haben. Klappte einwandfrei auch wenn ich nur ne DPS von 1,5k am Brandschatzer (waren alle so in dem Dreh) zustande brachte. Am nächsten Tag noch vf, azjol und das alte Königreich auf Hero mit anderen Randoms absolviert... ging alles einwandfrei, auch wenn mein Equip aussieht, als käme es von der Müllkippe.


----------



## Shubunki (28. Mai 2009)

mir hat mal einer gesagt, ich würde als holy mit 2,3k ZM ( full Epic ) nicht genügend Heilung für Naxx fahren.. LOL.. wovon träumen eigentlich einige Leute nachts? Ich habe ihm dann zugestimmt und gesagt, das ich bei solchen tollen Hechten sowieso zu schlecht bin und sie sollen sich doch bitte einen anderen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /ignore ..und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiandrace (28. Mai 2009)

2,3 k ZM da kann ich nur träumen von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komme Raidbuffed mit Mojo Flask und Fish feast auf 2,223 ZM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beschwert hat sich noch nie einer bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber deine Entscheidung, dass man mit solchen Wunderkindern net spielen sollte war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldsom (28. Mai 2009)

Wesentlich gefährlicher als kein Wissen ist Halbwissen. Und das hat die der Kerl eingach eindrucksvoll demonstriert ^^
Aber mit irgenwelchem Halbwissen um sich zu werfen ist in WOW zur Zeit ganz groß in Mode. Darum mach dir kein Kopp und setz ihn Ignore.


----------



## Panaku (28. Mai 2009)

ich finde man sollte sich nicht an bestimmten zahlen orientieren, sondern mehr nach gefühl handeln, wenn in ner ini alle dds 2,5k fahren und einer mit 1k da hinterher gurkt und der tank selber 1,4k fährt dann wäre der 1k dd für die nächste hero sicher nicht dabei, klar kann es passieren das man als dd unter tank im dmg fällt, da fällt mir aber nur eine hero ein: HdZ4 da macht ein Palatank dank weihe und aura der vergeltung 3k dps und mehr. aber sonst im dmg unterm tank is ein absolutos nogo.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Mai 2009)

Naja, wenn die 24 anderen Leute crap tragen wirds tatsächlich eng. Gnihihi... es gibt aber auch Leute auf der Welt. Glücklicherweise sind die zumindest auf der "Todeswache" in Unterzahl.


----------



## Karvon (28. Mai 2009)

oh mein gott! Jetzt reichts bald wirklich! Jeder Thread geht um die dps! Schade, dass manche nicht verstehen, dass dps nunmal wichtig ist aber nicht alles und man halt vernünftig spielen muss! dps ist nicht alles! Aber hört doch mal auf mit den tausend Threads...das ist doch echt nimmer euer ernst, kein wunder wenn HdRO, AoC und WAR Spieler unsre Community als kindisch bezeichnen, wenn sie das Forum durchlesen!


----------



## Xydor (28. Mai 2009)

2,3k ZM zu wenig für Naxx ist schon arg lächerlich.
War mit meinem Dudu mit irgendwas um die 1,4k ZM (paar Zerquetschte mehr oder weniger halt evtl, aber sicher nicht über 1,5k) in Naxx10er damals einer von 2 Heiler dort, es wurde ein Clearrun und ich war im Healmeter vor meinem Heilkollegen (damit will ich jetzt nicht angeben oder ähnliches, nur um klarzustellen, dass der andere Heiler mich nicht "durchgezogen" hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

Tiandrace schrieb:


> Ich werd meistens mitgenommen, da ich
> 1. immer für ne lustige Aktion zu haben bin
> 2. weiss was ich tu (meistens)
> 3. auch wenn mein dps stinkt ein netter und höflicher Mensch bin
> ...



Gerade Punkt 3 ist das ausschlaggebende. Ich geh mit jedem mit der sich anständig benimmt und ich glaube ich habe noch nie einen DD gekickt, der eine angenehme Person war, wenn der DMG nicht gut genug ist. 
Spielt für mich da überhaupt keine Rolle. 
gerade der Kontakt zu anderen Menschen macht ein MMORPG ja aus.
Da bringt es nichts einen wirklich guten DD mitzunehmen, wenn er menschlich gesehen iene Niete ist.

Letzenendes hat aber so gut wie jeder eine Gilde im Rücken. Die sucht sich da jeder nach seinen Wünschen aus.
Möchte man WoW nur als Zeitvertreib genießen, hat man demenstprechend die Leute in seinem Umfeld und ist frei von jeglichem Streß.
Möchte man aber was "professioneller" spielen, hat man auch demenstprechend die Leute im Rücken, wo Recount zur Tagesordnung gehört. Und von eben diesen Gilden wird Recount nicht als "Schwanzvergleich" mißbraucht, sondern als nützliches Tool angesehen um Abläufe zu verbessern und Fehler zu entdecken. 
Will man Achievements, First-Kills und dergleichen, muss man solche Addons zu Rate ziehen.
Recount gibt entgegen der öffentlichen Meinung mehr her, als nur den DMG-Output.

Demenstprechend treffen dann auch 2 Welten aufeinander in diesen Random-Raids. 2 unterschiedliche Ansichten prallen aufeinander und die Erwartungshaltungen können weit voneinander abweichen.


----------



## Ascanius (28. Mai 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Um noch einmal auf die 1k DPS geschichte zurück zukommen:
> 
> Würde Anub'Arak nicht jedes mal wieder im Sandkasten buddeln, wäre also der Kampf in etwas mehr als 2 minuten zu ende.
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich Tank & Healer viel Spaß bei den Add-Phasen...
Ich hätte keine Lust die Giftmischer zu tanken wenn 3 1k-dps-ler dabei sind - wirklich nicht...

Man brauch für Heros keine 3k dps - völlig klar.
Wenn ich mit Leuten in heros oder raiden gehe erwarte ich grundsätzlich nur eins - das jeder seinen Charakter spielen kann. Und wenn jemand auf Level 80, gleich welches noch so grüne equip er hat, 1k-dps macht, dann kann er eben das nicht.

Verstehe da die Leute die solche ultra-low-dps´ler aus der Gruppe schmeissen. 
Warum es sich unnötig schwer machen?


----------



## minosha (28. Mai 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass DPS viel zu überbewertet wird. Ein Krieger der 6k DPS fährt kann scheiter wo ein Schurke mit 1k DPS siegt. Ich weiss es ist ein blöder vergleich. Aber ich will sagen, wer seine Klasse kennt ist klar im Vorteil.

Ich habe in Bezug auf DPS eine sehr blöde Frage. Wo kann man sehen wieviel DPS man macht?

Ich weiss bei dieser Frage wandern die Finger sämtlicher User auf die Tasten L-O-D-E-S-I-R-N-B um die Seitenzahl ins unendliche zu befördern, und diese mit Beiträgen mit dem Inhalt: Lol dieser Noob. zu füllen.

Aber ich mein diese Frage ernst. Und ja ich spiele seit 3.5 Jahren WOW und ja ich hab sogar 2 80er Chars.

Also, hoffe es gibt ein paar gute Seelen in diesem FOrum die mir die Frage beantworten können.


----------



## Xydor (28. Mai 2009)

@ minosha: ohne Addon kannste das nirgends sehn, dafür brauchste zB Recount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galvaras (28. Mai 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Ich habe in Bezug auf DPS eine sehr blöde Frage. Wo kann man sehen wieviel DPS man macht?
> 
> Also, hoffe es gibt ein paar gute Seelen in diesem FOrum die mir die Frage beantworten können.



lad dir einfach hier auf buffed recount runter. Da hast du dps hps etc. drinn als tabelle oder sogar diagramm


----------



## minosha (28. Mai 2009)

Oh, danke für die Antworten. Werds mir gleich heute Abend runterladen.


----------



## Tiandrace (28. Mai 2009)

Nun ich kann mir meine Gilde nicht so einfach aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 US Raidzeiten sind a weng doof. Doch ich hatte Glück und hab eine Euro Gilde gefunden. Doch selbst die Top Gilden auf unserem Server sind freundlich und hilfsbereit. Wir hatten Glück und bekamen einen Shamy Healer der Top Gilde des Servers für unseren ersten Wipes in Ulduar. Da kam kein OMG wie schlecht seid ihr denn? Er hat uns alles erklärt und geholfen. Evtl. gibts da doch Unterschiede zwischen EU und US Servern. Keine Ahnung.
Und wir nehmen Random People mit auf unsere Raids und unsere unterste DPS Grenze ist 2k und das denke ich ist human denn selbst ich als Noob Shadow bekomm das hin. Wir kicken auch niemanden aus dem Raid wenn er die ID hat. 
Wir haben klar Recount am laufen und nehmen es als Hilfe für die neuen Bosse in Ulduar. Damit wir sehen wer wo was macht. "Professionel" will ich uns nun nicht bezeichnen, doch wir arbeiten dran. Und sind mittlerweile eine gute Raid Gilde geworden. 
Dennoch find ich es nicht gut, wenn dann alle damit am posen sind vor allem wenn man Rnd Groups macht für ein Heroic. Wie sollen die Leute denn Gear kriegen? Ich helfe gern neuen 80igern ihr Gear zu sammeln. Klar kommt man da an ein oder zwei schwarze Schafe aufschreiben merken die kommen immer zweimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (28. Mai 2009)

Offtopic: Mal ganz ehrlich ohne jetzt flamen zu wollen...

Ich frage mich echt wie es manche Leute schaffen überhaupt unter 2k dps zu machen. o_O Selbst mein 71er Schami schafft in Azjol Nerub gegen orangene Bosse (demnach 74) locker auf 1300-1500 zu kommen. Mit 80 werdens dann sicher nochmal 600-800 mehr sein. Will damit ehrlich nich angeben, ich frag mich nur wies manche echt schaffen unter 2k dps zu kommen :/


Aber mal zum Thema: 2k DPS reichen locker, selbst wenn man Hdz4 Time run macht schickt das...

Edith sagt: Mein Schami ist Ele :>


----------



## Freelancer (28. Mai 2009)

Ich mag Leute die nach dps fragen weil sich meistens herausstellt das die Frager meisten selbst nicht an die geforderten werte kommen meistens sind sie dann auch noch unfähig sind sich zu bewegen 

Oder sie haben die geforderten dps und haben andauert die agro

Emalon ist ein schönes beispiel dort sieht man immer schön was die imba dps Freaks  können ja genau dps aber Spielverständnis = 0

Also mir als heiler ist da ein ddler mit 2k dps der sich bewegt kein schaden bekommt auf das richtige add geht lieber als ein imba dpsler der nur am boss steht und da sein Schaden bekommt und dann auch sehr warscheinlich vorher ablebt als der gute 2k dpsler ^^

Also einfach neue Gruppe suchen den imba vogel gleich speichern und selbst wenn es die letzte Gruppe auf dem server ist mit ihm nie wieder eine ini besuchen^^

Wenn mich einer nach dps fragt sag ich immer es reicht für da wo wir hin wollen und ich hab nichtmal richtiges ele zeug aber mit heiler gear kann man dank dual spec auch gut schaden machen wenn man ein wenig Trefferwertung einbaut ^^


----------



## ~undead~ (28. Mai 2009)

in 90% der Fällen ist es doch sogar so, das diejenigen die Mitspieler über 2k dps suchen selbst gerademal 1800 fahren und beim ersten wipe instant die gruppe leaven.

^^ein Fall für Dr.Ignore


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

Tiandrace schrieb:


> Nun ich kann mir meine Gilde nicht so einfach aussuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja und woran unterscheidet sich jetzt im Großen und ganzen Deine Meinung von der Meinen?
Du sprichst es grad selber an mit der untersten DPS-Grenze für eure Raids. Diese finde ich schon sehr vernünftig gewählt. Ebenfalls nutzt ihr Recount nicht um rumzuprotzen. Also alles irgendwo vernünftig. 
Jeder gute Spieler wird mit Recount nicht rumposen. In der Regel machen das nur Honks!!! ich kenne wirklich keine guten Spieler auf unserem Server die ständig mit Recount rumposen. Im gegenteil sehe ich viele eher unbekannte Spieler von schwächeren Gilden, die sich damit profilieren wollen. Spieler von erfolgreichen Gilden haben dies nicht nötig ;-)

Idioten gibts einfach überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (28. Mai 2009)

So wenn du keine Gruppe findest mit der du mitkannst dann mach doch eine eigene auf.
Du wirst früher oder später selber merken das man ein bischen auf die dps achten muss.
Für normale HC nicht aber wenn du dann erfolge absahnen willst wie z.B. den HDZ4 TimeRun dann musst du DPS technisch nun mal bessere Spieler mitnehmen sonst despannt dir der Boss wärend ihr in bekämpft einfach.
Auch kannst du nicht für einen Naxx Clear Run Leute suchen und da die Letzten Pfeifen mitnehmen (Movement Krüppel usw.)
Da musst du einfach Leute haben die dementsprechend Skill haben und meistens fahren die Leute mit Skill auch dementsprechend DPS weil sie einfach wissen wie sie ihren Char zu spielen haben.


----------



## Gaiwain (28. Mai 2009)

- war es eine ausgewogene Gruppe, dann war der G-Leader ein I...,

aber, war ein frischer Tank, Heiler oder DDs dabei in der Gruppe, so hätte es evtl. seine Berechtigung gehabt,
zum Ausgleich einen überequippten DD mitzunehmen.

Naja, in so einem Fall verlasse ich ich aber lieber auf meine FL und/oder Gilde ... aus dem einfachen Grund, da
ich es einem Random einfach nicht antun möchte, wg. einem equip-run in ner kleiner hero-Ini zu wipen.

Hehe, wenn ich daran denke, welchen Qualen und Stress wir vor allem unseren frischen 80er Tanks bei solchen
Lehrstunden aussetzen *g (und da gehört des wipen halt dazu.)

lg

PS: Mag gar nicht daran denken, was mir da noch bevorsteht ^^

Edit: @TheWizard - es ging dem TE ausdrücklich um Azjol-Nerub, wo für einen einfachen Run 2k-dps nicht reichen sollten ...


----------



## Zadius (28. Mai 2009)

Ich war kürzlich 25er kammer.
Der leader wollte mich nicht weil er das pvpplattenteil haben wollte. Da ich aber kein pvp spiele hab ich ihn nach langem hin und her überzeugen können
das ich nicht auf sein pvpzeug würfeln werde. Wir sind kammer gegangen. Erst neuer Boss, dann alter boss. Beim alten dropte die pve T7,5Brustplatte. Er
würfelt ne 2 ich ne 44 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sein pvp zeug hab ich net angerührt. Weis nicht mal obs dropte. 
Ich habe halt nachgefragt warum er mich nicht haben wollte. Er hat alle dds gesucht, also nicht nur ranges. Desweiteren mache ich genug schaden. Dabei
kam halt raus das er das pvp krieger zeug haben will. Ich es aber nicht will. So bin ich doch noch mitgekommen und habe das pve teil ergattert.

nd für ne hero reic hen 1,4k dps bei alles dds vollkommen aus. Mehr braucht man nicht. Ich war mal oculus mit nem grünequipten pala der 800dps machte.
Er meinte er habe noch kein equip weil das sein dualspec ist. Schön und gut haben wir beiden anderen dds seinen Schaden angeglichen und alles lief super. Haben im Schnitt
beide 2k gemacht was 1,6k für alle dds sind. Nur den Endboss haben wir netgelegt bekommen. Hatten da das Problem das unsere 2dds abartig Aggro gezogen haben. Auf zurechtweisung hies es das
sie halt nunmal zahzntausende dmg raushauen. Wir 2 heiler mussten die dds mehr heilen wie den tank. Das ging sogar soweit das wir heiler uns todgeheilt haben.

gruss
zadius


----------



## Adri m (28. Mai 2009)

Mir ist sows auch schon mal passiert turm hc mache ca 2.7k dps beim ersten boss kipt der heal um wird wiederbelebt von nem pala ich krepier weil sie die banschees nich getötet habn und ich werde gekickt  weil ich angeblich nich lesen konnt WTF ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. Mai 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Ich mag Leute die nach dps fragen weil sich meistens herausstellt das die Frager meisten selbst nicht an die geforderten werte kommen meistens sind sie dann auch noch unfähig sind sich zu bewegen


Es ist meiner Erfahrung in der Tat so, dass nur von Leuten nach DPS gefragt wird, die irgendwo im Mittelfeld unterwegs sind. Standard-Antwort ist in der Regel "Willst du nicht sehen, dadurch wird er höchstens kleiner". Dann ist meistens auch Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab immer Recount mitlaufen, ob in Raids oder 5er Inis, um einen Überblick zu haben, wer wieviel Leistung bringt.
Wenn im 25er Raid dann jemand sehr wenig Schaden macht ( < 2000 dps ), dann frag ich per Whisper erstmal freundlich nach, woran es denn liegt, bzw. weise darauf hin, dass es sehr wenig ist, und da klar mehr kommen kann.
Je nach Antwort gibts dann im Raid-Channel einen Hinweis für den RL, dass besagter Spieler zu wenig Schaden macht und sich nicht helfen lässt, und wenn er nicht geht bzw. gegangen wird, gehe dann ich. Oder ich helfe ihm im Whisper weiter, insofern ich es denn kann, oder verweise in auf Klassenforen, die er mal durchforsten könnte nach Tipps und wir raiden gemütlich weiter.


----------



## GreenIsaac (28. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.
> 
> Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
> ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.
> ...



DPS
DPS
DPS

-.-

Deswegen mag ich WoW nicht mehr. Man MUSS (ZOMFG) viel DPS machen sonst ist man der kacknoob von nebenan >.<
Wenn man Glück hat kann man mit Freunden rumziehen die nicht auf DPS achten - so macht alles gleich mehr spaß!


----------



## Zadius (28. Mai 2009)

dps ist bei manchen nicht alles:

War naxx, ok die grp war nicht gut.
Wir haben durschnittlich etwas unter 2k dps gemacht. Aber wir haben trotzdem, wenn mal alle das getan haben was gesagt wurde und das war selten, 3viertel leergeräumt bis der konflikt eskalierte und tank, heiler und 2 dds gegangen sind.
Das Problem  der grp war nicht der dps sondern die mangelde Absprache bzw das nichteinhalten von Absprachen. Die dps waren zwar enig aber wir haben jeden Boss abgesehen von heigan killen können.


----------



## Neneko89 (28. Mai 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> DPS
> DPS
> DPS
> 
> ...



Finde es nur gerecht das nach DPS gefragt wird. Sonst waren die Tanks und Heiler immer die gelackmeierten die permanent mit ihren Stats um sich schmeissen mussten. 

Solang man für ne Hero net grad 3k DPS abverlang bleibts doch im Rahmen.


----------



## Devilyn (28. Mai 2009)

Ohne unterbrechung das gleiche Thema über DPS.

Und das seid Wochen.

@TE: hatte noch keine solche negative Erfahrung, vielleicht aus dem Grund das ich bisher noch keinen einzigen 80er habe.

Naja sollte ich dann mal 80 sein (lol) und nicht in Heros dürfen, lass ich das euch auch wissen über solch einen Thread^^

MFG


----------



## jay390 (28. Mai 2009)

*räusper* Also ich sag mal wer 2k dps  für ne hero verlangt der will a) die achievments machen (z.B. die Maid der Trauer in 1min) oder b) hat nen mega mäßigen Knall.

Bei uns aufm server wird wirklich nur bei a) nach der DPS gefragt, sonst nie. Bin full epic 10er naxx DK und ich fahr auch nur so 2,5k dps. Und noch was: Es gibt ja diese Abstufung: 
1. Heros (zum equipen für die raids), 
2. 10er raids, 
3. 25er raids. Und eigentlich sind die Heros ja da, damit sich grün-blaue Chars einkleiden können. Da die DPS zu verlangen grenzt an extreme Dummheit.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> *räusper* Also ich sag mal wer 2k dps  für ne hero verlangt der will a) die achievments machen (z.B. die Maid der Trauer in 1min) oder b) hat nen mega mäßigen Knall.
> 
> Bei uns aufm server wird wirklich nur bei a) nach der DPS gefragt, sonst nie. Bin full epic 10er naxx DK und ich fahr auch nur so 2,5k dps. Und noch was: Es gibt ja diese Abstufung:
> 1. Heros (zum equippen für die raids),
> ...



Richtig,

leider gibt es Spieler, welche Step 1 und 2 überspringen möchten und das macht so viele Probleme und weil sich das häuft, werden utopische DPS-Zahlen gefordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Finde es nur gerecht das nach DPS gefragt wird. Sonst waren die Tanks und Heiler immer die gelackmeierten die permanent mit ihren Stats um sich schmeissen mussten.
> 
> Solang man für ne Hero net grad 3k DPS abverlang bleibts doch im Rahmen.



Muss man ja auch nicht machen.

Hab letztens auch mal einen Tank nach seinen Stats gefragt. 
Wollten HdB Hero und nach seinem Invite (ich war Leiter) habe ich gesehen, dass
er nur mit 20k HP dastand. Habe ich ihn dann angewhispert und gefragt, ob er den
Crit immun und das sein Tankgear sei.
Der wird sich wohl schon gedacht haben, das gleich der kick kommen wird und
whispert zurück, dass er Crit immun sei und aber auch das ein komplettes Tank ist.

Was muss man als Heiler und Grpleader in so einer Situation wohl machen? Einfach
das, was jeder machen würde.

Gab ihm Lead und sagt nur, dass ich das wissen wollte um meine Heilung darauf
abzustimmen.

Wurde ein sehr entspannter Run mit nur einem Wipe, der aber nicht an den HP lag
sondern einfach nur Pech.

Jeder der sich beschwert über die DPs abfragen, muss sich auch selbst fragen, wie
er persönlich damit umgeht. 

Praktiziert man es selbst?
Indirekt indem man in Raids geht, wo nachgefragt wird und man somit die Drecksarbeit andere
machen lässt
Oder ist man sich selber treu


----------



## jay390 (28. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Richtig,
> 
> leider gibt es Spieler, welche Step 1 und 2 überspringen möchten und das macht so viele Probleme und weil sich das häuft, werden utopische DPS-Zahlen gefordert
> 
> ...



Ja da haste recht. Wir hatten auch mal paar Leute im 25er naxx dabei, die waren höchstens Hero tauglich, nur grün und blaues lvl equip an. Wenn dann muss man wirklich beim 1. Schritt anfangen, und nicht gleich hero raids mitwollen. Letztens nen 1,2k dps hunter im 25er naxx gehabt -.-

Sowas sollte halt nit sein, aber trotzdem kann man dann nicht bei den Heros solche DPS Zahlen verlangen, denn wie sonst sollen sich solche, oben beschriebene, Problemfälle equipen, wenn sie nit heros mitgenommen werden?

Ok Tante Edith meint, dass es da auch noch crafting gibt, aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basle (28. Mai 2009)

Man bin ich froh net mehr auf dem server zu spieln xD. Aber von wegen DPS un dHeros, als ich mit gerade 80 mir ein bissl was zurechtgebaut habe an Ausrüstung, bin ich dann in ne burg Hero Gruppe gekommen. Gleich gesagt hier meine erste Hero als BM und bin ungefähr bei knapp 1500 dps ob das denn ein Problem sei. Naja der Pala meinte so: "ja ich bin 80 geworden und hab meine 2,5 k dps gefahren" und so weiter. Wir haben die Ini schnell und sauber hinter uns gebracht und hab mir dann mal Recount angeschaut und musste schon schmunzeln, das ich wegen 1500dps "Angst" gehabt hatte. Denn unser lieber Hexer hat gerade mal 800dps gefahren xD. (ich war dann doch bei 1.8k) Die Ini ging aber Problem los und schnell, also es sind bei weiten keine 2k dps für ne Hero nötig (zumindest nicht in dem Schwierigkeitsgrad). Und Erfolge würde ich Random eh net machen, hab schon zu viel Mist dabei erlebt. Aber da du ne neue Gruppe gefunden hast, ging es ja noch gut für dich aus.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ja da haste recht. Wir hatten auch mal paar Leute im 25er naxx dabei, die waren höchstens Hero tauglich, nur grün und blaues lvl equip an. Wenn dann muss man wirklich beim 1. Schritt anfangen, und nicht gleich hero raids mitwollen. Letztens nen 1,2k dps hunter im 25er naxx gehabt -.-
> 
> Sowas sollte halt nit sein, aber trotzdem kann man dann nicht bei den Heros solche DPS Zahlen verlangen, denn wie sonst sollen sich solche, oben beschriebene, Problemfälle equipen, wenn sie nit heros mitgenommen werden?



Ist richtig, ich erwarte das auch nicht, wenn ich mit einer Rdm-Grp nach Naxx gehe.

Einige Leute hier haben auch recht, diese Ansprüche gab es früher nicht. Allerdings muss man sich fragen, warum es diese Anfragen neuerdings gibt. Und mMn liegt es daran, dass sich zu viele nicht mehr an den normalen Weg halten wollen.

ich persönlich schätze mich ein und gehe im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten irgendwo mit. Das habe ich imemr so gehalten, seitdem ich spiele. Ich gehe leider immer davon aus, dass dies eine Selbstverständlichkeit sei und jeder andere das auch so handhabe.

Dementsprechend wurde zu Anfang des Addons nach Leuten für einen  Raid gesucht in der Annahme, dass sich auh die dementsprechend ausgerüsteten Leute melden. 

Das ist aber nicht immer gegeben. Frische 80er wollen mit um Malygos u legen. Dass sie für den Kampf unmöglich gerüstet sind und sich daher ziehen lassen ist dann das Resultat. Und genau das wollen einige Leute nicht mehr, daher diese utopischen Anforderungen.

Dass es teilweise maßlos überzogen ist, ist völlig klar.

Übrigens habe ich z.B. noch nie!!! jemanden nach seiner DPS gefragt. und ich würde auch kaum jmd aus einem Raid schmeißen, denn wenn ich mich für einen guten DD halten möchte, muss ich fähig sein, diese schwächeren Spieler auszugleichen. Es ist also eigentlich auch kein Problem diese Spielr auch mitzunehmen, die Frage ist jedoch, ob man dads auch wirklich möchte. Und beim nächsten Mal überlegt man sich vielleicht 2mal, ob man denjenigen nochmal mitnehmen möchte. Die Server sind sehr klein und man sieht sich immer merhrmals. Ein Ruf ist schnell versaut!
Daher würde ich auch jedem abraten unterequippt sich in Raids lächerlich zu machen.


----------



## jay390 (28. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> ich persönlich schätze mich ein und gehe im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten irgendwo mit. Das habe ich imemr so gehalten, seitdem ich spiele. Ich gehe leider immer davon aus, dass dies eine Selbstverständlichkeit sei und jeder andere das auch so handhabe.
> 
> Dementsprechend wurde zu Anfang des Addons nach Leuten für einen  Raid gesucht in der Annahme, dass sich auh die dementsprechend ausgerüsteten Leute melden.
> 
> ...



Ja da hast recht. Normalerweise, gehe ich ja auch davon aus, dass wenn ich für naxx 25er (bin leader) leute suche, dass sich dann auch dementsprechend equipte Leute melden. Jeder sollte die Fähigkeit haben sich selber einzuschätzen. Wenn man merkt, dass man einfach noch nicht so gute Ausrüstung hat, dann sollte man die Finger von Raids lassen und erst mal Heros gehen.

Wie du erkannt hast, ist dein Ruf dann natürlich schnell ganz unten, denn sowas spricht sich rum. Und wenn man dann entsprechendes equip hat für Raids, wird man nicht mehr mitgenommen, weil jeder weis wie schlecht man ist. Ich frage als raidleader auch selten nach dps, weil ich schon 3k dps dds gesehen hab, die bei jedem fight in der Voidzone gestorben sind, und dds mit 1,5k die halt überlebt haben.

Edit: Maly ist der einzige Kampf bei dem ich 1. Erfolg oder 2. DPS wissen will. Wenn einer den Erfolg hat geh ich davon aus, dass er weis wies geht und wenn er keinen hat, dann will ich halt die DPS sehen. Anschauen tu ich die Leute auch nur bei Maly sonst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (28. Mai 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Offtopic: Mal ganz ehrlich ohne jetzt flamen zu wollen...
> 
> Ich frage mich echt wie es manche Leute schaffen überhaupt unter 2k dps zu machen. o_O Selbst mein 71er Schami schafft in Azjol Nerub gegen orangene Bosse (demnach 74) locker auf 1300-1500 zu kommen. Mit 80 werdens dann sicher nochmal 600-800 mehr sein. Will damit ehrlich nich angeben, ich frag mich nur wies manche echt schaffen unter 2k dps zu kommen :/
> 
> ...



Wenn du zum Beispiel mit T6 rumrennst, dann ist deine dps Zahl schon zu erreichen. Aber du musst bedenken, dass Trefferwertung / kritische Trefferwertung immer weniger effektive Hit oder Krit geben. Also, wenn du mit Stufe 70 noch 40% krit hattest, dann hast du mit dem gleichen Equip auf 80 vermutlich schon unter 20% krit (so genau weiss ich es jetzt auch nicht).
Das heisst dann aber auch, dass du mit deinem Schami auf Level 72 gegen Bosse der Stufe 75 (wieder 3 Level höher) weniger Schaden machen wirst als mit Level 71 gegen 74er. Dann kommt's auch noch auf den Support an, wenn du z.B. noch einen Hexer und einen Magier dabeihast, dann wird's natürlich noch besser. 

Zum Thema timed run: Es würden auch weniger als 2k reichen. Das Problem ist, dass die Leute Angst haben sie seien zu langsam, dann rennen sie vor dem Tank, ziehen Aggro, sterben, oder beschäftigen den Heiler so stark, dass der Tank dann umkippt.
Für Leute, die das jetzt lesen: Niemals Aggro ziehen beim Timed run, denn da verliert man die meiste Zeit. Und dann viel Spass mit dem Drachen ^^


----------



## Locaros (28. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Muahdib schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wayne ... wenn der Leader Sagt ich will mehr DPS dann will er halt mehr ...
> ...


Nich aufregen, .. vllt isser ja der leader gewesen? ^^


----------



## Schlachtross (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich persönlich spiele MMORPG, weil ich mit anderen Spielern/innen gemeinsam Spaß haben will.
Ich selber spiele noch nicht allzu lange, bin seit 2 Wochen erst 80 und habe seitdem ca. 50 Hero Innis gespielt, davon bestimmt 45 mit ner Random-Gruppe.
Die Qualität der Gruppen war sehr unterschiedlich, von total grottig, bis zum super einfachen Run innerhalb kürzester Zeit, aber....
wir sind mit *jeder* dieser Gruppen durch gekommen, auch wenn es manchmal mehrere Wipes gedauert hat!
Klar kostet es Repkosten und Spielzeit,aber mir geht es darum, mit der Gruppe Spaß zu haben und es gibt doch nichts schöneres, 
wenn man es nach einigen Schwierigkeiten durch eine Inni schafft und sich die Gruppe darüber freut.

Bestes Beispiel:
Vorgestern mit einer Random-Gruppe in HDS Hero. Tank-Pala ziemlicher Neuling, sonst als Vergelter unterwegs, Heiler auch erst recht frisch auf 80.
Wir 3 DD`s spielen auch noch nicht lange und sind entsprechend noch nicht so gut equiped, wie viele das gerne immer hätten.
Hinzu kam, dass von uns 5 noch keiner in dieser Inni gewesen ist, wie das abgelaufen ist, können sich die meisten nu schon denken ;-)
Wir haben für die gesamte Inni 7 Anläufe und knapp 70 Mins gebraucht *gg* ABER, wir haben es geschafft und die Freude in der Gruppe war sehr groß
und auch der Spielspaß war deutlich besser, als wenn ich mit 4 DPS-Wundern einfach in 30 Minuten ne Hero durchrennen muss.

Klar, wenn man bestimmte Erfolge erreichen will, muss man sicherlich bestimmte Voraussetzungen mit bringen und wenn man das im Vorfeld klar stellt, 
hat sicher jeder von uns DPS-Noobs auch Verständnis dafür. Allerdings finde ich es extrem nervig, wenn manche Spieler nach nur einem Wipe anfangen, 
wegen den Repkosten rumzuheulen und die Gruppe verlassen. Da hab ich dann auch kein Verständnis für und ärger mich, dass ich solche unsozialen Idioten
in die Gruppe geladen habe. Da sind mir so Noobs wie ich einer bin viel lieber, denn die ziehen sowas auch dann durch, wenn es schwieriger wird.

Nett sind auch immer die, die nach jeder Trash-Gruppe erstmal die Recountwerte posten müssen und sich daran aufgeilen, wenn sie auf Platz 1 sind, oder 
sich auf Grund von DPS-Konkurrenzkampf noch vor dem Tank ins Getümmel schmeissen und dadurch die Gruppe unnötig belastet.
Letzte Woche wollte der Heiler der Gruppe, dass ich dem Spieler auf Platz 1 in der Recountliste SDK weg nehme, damit sein Kumpel auf Platz 2 die neue Nr. 1 werden kann.
Als ich das verweigert habe, hat er mir dann für den restlichen Run keine Heilung mehr gegeben (zum Glück kann ich mich als Vergelter auch minimal selber am Leben halten;-)).
Was man sich da so denkt, schreib ich lieber nicht*g* Kamen beide auf Ignore und werde nie wieder nen Run mit denen machen. Einfach nur arm sowas.

Heros sind hauptsächlich dazu da, damit sich frische 80er Spieler mit einem ordentlichen Grundequip ausstatten können. Und wie sollten sie das können, wenn nun jeder
min. 2k DPS fordern würde? Solange der Spaß da ist und die Leute alle freundlich bleiben, ist es doch egal, wenn manche weniger Schaden fahren.

Recount kann zum Verbessern der eigenen Fähigkeiten gute Hinweise geben, aber die reinen Werte als Maßstab für die Teilnahme in einer Gruppe zu
nehmen, finde ich doch seeehr kurzsichtig.

Man sollte WOW so nehmen, wie es gedacht ist. Als *SPIEL* und Spiele sind dazu da, Spaß zu bereiten. Wenn manche meinen, sie müssen Spaß mittels
Schwanzvergleich per DPS definieren, müssen sie dies meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade in einem MMORPG ausleben ;-)

Dies ist meine bescheidene Meinung.

Grüße


----------



## Ighov (28. Mai 2009)

Zweitesich schrieb:


> Also ich sags direkt vorweg: ich lauf noch mit BC rum, und kann deswegen den schwierigkeitsgrad von wotlk inis nicht besonders gut beurteilen.
> 
> aber ich weiß grad nicht was ich denken soll, wenn ich lese das ein 80er, und sei er noch so grün, 1,8k dps fährt.
> ich weiß jetzt nicht um was für eine klasse es sich handelt, aber wenn mein pala/mage/druide auf 70 schon konstante 1,7k dps fährt (und nein, sie haben kein t6), dann krieg ich zumindest den eindruck das du was falsch machst.
> ...



die leute , die auf 70 1.7k dps fahren , die musst du mir mal zeigen -.- 1.2k sind gut und gerne drin , aber 1.7 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

Ighov schrieb:


> die leute , die auf 70 1.7k dps fahren , die musst du mir mal zeigen -.- 1.2k sind gut und gerne drin , aber 1.7 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja so abwegig ist das nicht. Zu BC-zeiten gab es schon vor dem Patch hexer die über 2k-DPS gefahren sind. Sicherlich kein Standard aber nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## Bodhrak (28. Mai 2009)

Was ich mich eigentlich an dieser ganzen dps-Diskussion immer frage: Wie genau definiert sich dps eigentlich?
Wenn einer im Chat schreibt: 2,5k dps klasse x sucht Gruppe für y, was meint der dann?
- unbuffed, in einer Gruppe, in einem Raid? 
- Minimalschaden, Maximalschaden, Durchschnitt?
- am Boss, bei Trash oder insgesamt?
Ich sehe da keine allgemeine Definition.

So und so ist dps allein ein sehr schwaches Argument, nicht zu letzt weil es ein sehr unkonstanter Wert ist. Dafür gibt zu viele Faktoren die in beeinflussen:

1. Boss
Jeder Gegner ist anders und deswegen wird es auch gravierende Unterschiede geben, je nach dem ob er über absorbierende Schilde verfügt, Zauberreflexion, wie viel man sich bewegen muss, ob er stunt, Zauber unterbricht um mal nur ein paar zu nennen. 
So kann der Gegner allein eine Spannweite von 1 bis 2,5 k dps ausmachen (bei gleicher Ausrüstung).

2. Gruppe und Klasse
Zwar ist das Balacing bei WoW schon weit fortgeschritten, trotzdem gibt es noch wesentlich Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Klassen/Skillungen.
Außerdem kann es auch an der Gruppe liegen. Nicht nur die Anwesenheit von Buffs, sondern auch die Geschwindigkeit, Pausen und die Taktik können und werden den Schaden beeinflussen. (Ihr mögt es nicht glauben, aber manche Leute spielen wirklich noch mit CC...).

3. Glück
Glück ist ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Faktor und spielt hier eine wesentliche Rolle, vor allem bei sehr kurzen Schadenstatistiken.
Ein Beispiel: Gleiche Gruppe, gleicher Boss, gleiche Ausrüstung:
In einem Fall mache ich 2,7k dps, in einem anderen nur 1,8k.

So und so finde ich Recount-Statistiken zwar interessant (man sieht gut, wo z.B. Hit oder Waffenkunde fehlt etc.), aber als einzige Quelle doch sehr zweifelhaft.

Ob ich jemanden mit in eine Gruppe nehme (bzw. _wieder_ mitnehme) hängt von anderen Faktoren ab.
Wenn mir jemand die ganze Zeit mit sinnlosen Makros nervt, nur Hektik zeigt und dann frühzeitig leavt können den auch keine 10k dps retten.
Wenn jemand brauchbar ist und Geduld zeigt, dann vllt. auch schon mit schlechterer Ausrüstung/Spielweise.


----------



## Hamburgperle (28. Mai 2009)

@ Bodhrak ... wie der Name dps schon sagt ... gemachter Schaden runtergebrochen auf eine Sek. .. also nen Durchschnitt. Und da es hier um 5 er heros geht, ist der dps nicht stark support abhängig. Auch Bossabhängig ist er kaum, da keiner der Bosse aus ner Hero nun wirklich schwer ist.

Wir hatten auch schon oft genug frische 80er bei, die mit 700 dps "mitgezogen" wurden durch ne hero. Von daher stimmt die Aussage hier nicht ganz, daß 1 k dps nicht reichen für ne hero. Am wichtigten sind immer noch Tank und Heal in den Heros, wenn die gut sind, ist die dps sekundär ... dauert halt 30 sek länger bis der Boss tot ist, so what ...

Eigentlich interessant ist die dps nur bei Bossen und auch nur dann, wenns nen enrage-timer oder Vergleichbares gibt, die das Killen eines Bosses nach einer bestimmten Zeit erschwert oder unmöglich macht ... genug Beispiele dafür gibt es auch.
Dann  MUSS  bei xy Mill HP des Bosses und 5 Min Zeit die Raid-dps eine bestimmte Höhe haben, um ihn down zu bekommen ... und dann kann einer Player mit 1 k Boss-dps sehr hinderlich sein.

PS: Zu BC 70er Zeiten gab es Schamies, die über 2,5k dps gefahren sind .. gabs hier bei buffed Rekordmeldungen zu.


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> [...]
> PS: Zu BC 70er Zeiten gab es Schamies, die über 2,5k dps gefahren sind .. gabs hier bei buffed Rekordmeldungen zu.



Zwar nicht 2,5k dps und auch kein Schamie, aber auch gute DPS von dem Krieger^^

Buffed - Krieger DPs


Aber man muss aufpassen was man vergleicht. Hero DPS und Raid DPS  können Meilen zwischen liegen


----------



## Hamburgperle (28. Mai 2009)

Doch .. def. nen Schamie hier mit 2.5xx irgendwas als Rekord gemeldet ... vllt. kann nen Kundiger den Beitrag mal raussuchen, wenns geht ... Habs wirklich hier gelesen.


----------



## Vannala (28. Mai 2009)

Alle redet ihr von Kiddie als Grp.-Leiter. Ich weiß nicht,wie es euch geht,aber mir kommt es so vor, als wäre der Verfasser noch ein wenig "jung". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann sein,dass es euch nicht auffällt,da ihr selbst alle 16 Jährige, zu früh entwichkelte pupertäre "Ich muss mich in alles einmischen und meinen hoch intellektuellen Senf dazugeben" Kiddies seid....nur eine Theorie,nur eine Theorie.....

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (28. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich habe den Thread mal aufgemacht weil ich im moment keinen in der Richtung gefunden habe



*LÜGNER*


----------



## Seryma (28. Mai 2009)

Das kenne ich noch, vorallem von meiner Zeit als Verstärker, da hatte ich einiges Epic-Equip auf 80 aber fuhr gerade mal 900 DPS... wurde natürlich gekickt, heute kann ich das auch verstehen, als Ele fahr ich meine 3,3k DPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neulich haben wir ein neues Gildenmitglied bekommen (jetzt nichtmehr drin, flog raus) und den neuen Hunter direkt mit nach HdB genommen...
300 DPS waren die Höchstleistung gesamt... er benutzte nur Autoshot und hatte nichtmal ein Pet, ich sprach ihn darauf an, seine Antwort war 

*"Wir haben doch noch 2 andere DD's, warum soll ich da groß DMG machen? Ich schau nebenzu lieber fern!"*

Und weil ich finde, das sich in einer Gruppe jeder einbringen sollte, flog dieser Quertreiber auch direkt hinaus...

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Potpotom (28. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> 300 DPS waren die Höchstleistung gesamt... er benutzte nur Autoshot und hatte nichtmal ein Pet... *"Wir haben doch noch 2 andere DD's, warum soll ich da groß DMG machen? Ich schau nebenzu lieber fern!"*


Na? Flunkern wir da nicht ein wenig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> *"Wir haben doch noch 2 andere DD's, warum soll ich da groß DMG machen? Ich schau nebenzu lieber fern!"*


Ich kann beides... Spielen und nebenbei fernsehen. :O Und nein, ich bin keine Frau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> So wenn du keine Gruppe findest mit der du mitkannst dann mach doch eine eigene auf.
> Du wirst früher oder später selber merken das man ein bischen auf die dps achten muss.
> Für normale HC nicht aber wenn du dann erfolge absahnen willst wie z.B. den HDZ4 TimeRun dann musst du DPS technisch nun mal bessere Spieler mitnehmen sonst despannt dir der Boss wärend ihr in bekämpft einfach.
> Auch kannst du nicht für einen Naxx Clear Run Leute suchen und da die Letzten Pfeifen mitnehmen (Movement Krüppel usw.)
> Da musst du einfach Leute haben die dementsprechend Skill haben und meistens fahren die Leute mit Skill auch dementsprechend DPS weil sie einfach wissen wie sie ihren Char zu spielen haben.


den link hatte ich shconmal vorher gepostet von meinem char kannste dir ja mal anschauen habe inige hc erfolge^^leider nur maexxna also naxx hc maexxna erfolg weiter wollten sie auf einmal n nicht obwohl es locker gereicht hatte^^naja ansonsten kann ich auch nur nochmal sagen schaut euch meinen char einfach mal an dann seht ihr ja schon einiges^^


----------



## Preator (28. Mai 2009)

Der wollte nur seine Unfähigkeit damit ausgleichen


----------



## ~Kanye~ (28. Mai 2009)

Man kann doch von einem Spieler erwarten das er seine Klasse spielen kann .. 

und als ddler ist es seine Aufgabe Dmg zu machen ! 

Wenn der Leader meint du machst nicht genug für seine Gruppe dann musst du es akzeptieren und nich gleich ein Thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFg


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Alle redet ihr von Kiddie als Grp.-Leiter. Ich weiß nicht,wie es euch geht,aber mir kommt es so vor, als wäre der Verfasser noch ein wenig "jung".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hör mal jüngchen oder wie auch immer ich bin mittlerweile 23 und des sollte reichen um erwachsen zu sein oder?
habe eine eigene familie und arbeite täglich hart um mein verdienstes brot kaufen zu können also von wegen der TE is warscheinlich selber nochwas jung ne?^^

ich mag es eher wenn die leute erstmal fragen bevor sie irgendwas falsches in den raum stellen...


----------



## Vannala (28. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> hör mal jüngchen oder wie auch immer ich bin mittlerweile 23 und des sollte reichen um erwachsen zu sein oder?
> habe eine eigene familie und arbeite täglich hart um mein verdienstes brot kaufen zu können also von wegen der TE is warscheinlich selber nochwas jung ne?^^
> 
> ich mag es eher wenn die leute erstmal fragen bevor sie irgendwas falsches in den raum stellen...



23? Alles Gute nachträglich, in einem Thread biste ja 22 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nunja kann ja sein,selbst Schuld wenn du dir mit 23 soviel aufheimst,dann beklage dich auch nicht....
Jedenfalls schreiben tust du nicht wie ein "23"Jähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (28. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Neulich haben wir ein neues Gildenmitglied bekommen (jetzt nichtmehr drin, flog raus) und den neuen Hunter direkt mit nach HdB genommen...
> 300 DPS waren die Höchstleistung gesamt... er benutzte nur Autoshot und hatte nichtmal ein Pet, ich sprach ihn darauf an, seine Antwort war
> 
> *"Wir haben doch noch 2 andere DD's, warum soll ich da groß DMG machen? Ich schau nebenzu lieber fern!"*
> ...



Mhmm normalerweise kenn ich die Reihenfolge so: 

1. Bewerbung
2. Proberaid
3. Aufnahme


Ist das bei euch etwas durcheinander geraten?


----------



## ikarus275 (28. Mai 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Neulich haben wir ein neues Gildenmitglied bekommen (jetzt nichtmehr drin, flog raus) und den neuen Hunter direkt mit nach HdB genommen...
> 300 DPS waren die Höchstleistung gesamt... er benutzte nur Autoshot und hatte nichtmal ein Pet, ich sprach ihn darauf an, seine Antwort war
> 
> *"Wir haben doch noch 2 andere DD's, warum soll ich da groß DMG machen? Ich schau nebenzu lieber fern!"*



Hm, wie schafft es denn jemand mit so einer Einstellung in eure Gilde ? 
Ich mein, man lädt doch nicht einfach den Erstbesten der im C2 rumspammt direkt ein, oder ? 
Will der was von euch, oder ihr was von ihm ? 
Richtig, er was von euch. Also sollte er doch wohl mal argumentieren, was er zu eurer Gilde beitragen kann. 
Wenn dann nur irgendwelche dümmlichen Sprüche kommen, weiss man wenigstens direkt, das man ihm noch nen schönen Tag wünschen darf... 
Bevor man wen in die Gilde holt - Ausrüstungscheck und einmal im TS vorsprechen. 
Anders machen wir das nicht mehr, der Elan sich mit solchen Vollhorsten auseinander zu setzen läßt ja auch mal nach. :-)


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> 23? Alles Gute nachträglich, in einem Thread biste ja 22
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


man sollte ja nicht auf das gucken wie jemand schreibt sondern evtl erstmal nachfragen und 
zu dem selber schuld es gibt halt menschen die ihr leben geplant haben udn die alles erreichen wenn sie hart arbeiten also^^


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Mhmm normalerweise kenn ich die Reihenfolge so:
> 
> 1. Bewerbung
> 2. Proberaid
> ...


wenn ich ehrlich bin bei usn geht des so
1. aufruf + treffen + equip und skill anschauung des leaders
2. absage oder annahme^^


----------



## seppix@seppix (28. Mai 2009)

Also mit dem Tread willst du eigentlich nur eine Bestätigung oder?

Was willst du höhren? Ja du warst im Recht der andere net...


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Also mit dem Tread willst du eigentlich nur eine Bestätigung oder?
> 
> Was willst du höhren? Ja du warst im Recht der andere net...


NEIN wie ich schon geschrieben habe wollte ich mal ne meinung dazu hören udn evtl erfahrungen in sowas von anderen haben...
alleine aus dem grunde weil ich schon oft mitbekommen habe das sowas seit wotlk erst seie also so extrem...


----------



## Neme16 (28. Mai 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich auf lvl 80 unter 2k dps zu fahren ist schon relativ schwer. Man sollte sich gedanken machen ob man seine klasse richtig spielt , kenne genug Leute die mit blau grünem equip 2800 dps selfbufft fahren (unteranderem nen verstärker schamane) Bei uns im Raid fahren die meisten um die 8k , manche ferals immo 10k bei manchen bossen


----------



## Altani87 (28. Mai 2009)

für Hero Inis ist das völlig latte wieviel Dps man macht...
da nehm ich mir nen 80er, damit die Gruppe voll wird und los gehts.
hauptsache Tank und Heiler sind relativ gut...

und nein mein tank hat bis jetz noch nichtmal Naxx 25er gesehen...
also nix mit mega-imba equip....


----------



## Morphes (28. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal...
> 
> Also ich habe da mal nen thema anzusprechen und zwar
> ich wollte vor kurzem bei einer Instanz mitgehen und habe mich beim leader der ini Gruppe
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2k dps reichen aus! Bei uns auf dem Server, sucht man sich allerdings nur noch DD mit 3-4k dps!
Wohl aus dem selben Grund warum man mit der Zeit immer bessere DD für Kara gesucht hat.


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

war heute mittag nochmal online und der gleiche leader wollte burg hc gehen und hatte im handelschat nach dd´s
ab 3k dps gefragt da fing die gleiche diskussion wieder im handelschat an....
kann ich gerade dann verstehen nicht weil ichs selber erlebt habe bei dem sondern weils burg hc war und naja mal ehrlich
burg hc mit 3 k dps????ich war mit meiner gilde da hatte ich nur 1,8k dps gefahren und der rest nicht besser tank war 
gut und wir hatten burg innerhalb von ca 13 minuten durch war ein recht angenehmer run weil der zank(pala tank)
ein guter war er hatte zwar nur 27k hp "nur" aber wir konnten alle unsere chars spielen und ich denke wenn mans kann 
kann man auch gut durch ini´s laufen.
naja man kanns ja auch übertreiben^^


mfg Lyss


----------



## Neme16 (28. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> war heute mittag nochmal online und der gleiche leader wollte burg hc gehen und hatte im handelschat nach dd´s
> ab 3k dps gefragt da fing die gleiche diskussion wieder im handelschat an....
> kann ich gerade dann verstehen nicht weil ichs selber erlebt habe bei dem sondern weils burg hc war und naja mal ehrlich
> burg hc mit 3 k dps????ich war mit meiner gilde da hatte ich nur 1,8k dps gefahren und der rest nicht besser tank war
> ...




naja wer als vergelter ap sockel und enchantet , den würd ich auch net mitnehmen


----------



## Vadesh (28. Mai 2009)

DPS in einer Hero sagt nichts aus.
Genau so schaut es in Naxx auch aus. Jeder Vollhorst von Krieger bis Priester kann bomben, es ist keine Kunst da bei 2-3 Mobgruppen sogar 8k Dps zu fahren. 
Dass das beim Boss dann anders aussieht muss ich wohl keinem verraten. 

Man sollte sich mal die Boss-Daten anschaun. Wenn man da wirklich nur 1.000 dps schafft, macht man, mit egal welchem Equip, was falsch. 

Eine Person in der Gruppe zu haben, die unterdurchschnittlichen Schaden fährt ist vertragbar. Vorallem in Naxx ist es durch die Masse der Spieler leicht auszugleichen.

In einer Hero gibt es aber nur 3 DDs. Auch hier ist, wenn die andren beiden DDs gescheit sind, durchaus möglich einen schlechteren DD zu "ziehen".

Schaut es aber so aus, dass alle 3 DDs unterirdischen Schaden auf einen Boss fahren, gibt es in manchen Instanzen nur eine Folge => Wipe!

1.500 - 1.800 dps sind keine Glanzleitungen aber in etwa das, was man von einem herotauglichen DD, der dort noch sein Equip verbessern will / kann zu erwarten hat.

Ich weiß ehrlichgesagt gar nicht, was sich DDs so über Dps aufregen. Sie haben die möglichkeit von anderen DDs in Hero ausgeglichen zu werden.

Heiler und Tanks ziehen da die Arschkarte. Wenn der Tank nicht genug aushält, der Heiler zu wenig Heilboni / Manaregg hat oder gar beides in einer Gruppe aufeinander trifft, ist Sense.

Ich finde die DDs sollten sich glücklich schätzen, dass sie DDs sind, Tank / Heiler spielen oder die Klappe halten, aufhörn zu flamen und endlich mal gescheiten Schaden machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (28. Mai 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> 1k DPS ist echt zu wenig für ne Hero, mein mage macht mit 73 schon 1,2k dps.
> Aber wenn jeder 1k hat, dann kann man die Hero eigentlich vergessen. In low-Inis is es ok. Aber net heros.



Meine Hexe hat auf 70 1,6k DpS gemacht, okay mit dem WotLK Pre Patch sogar 2k... auf 80 warens dann auch ca 2k beim ersten Naxxrun mit fast Full BC Equip.
Und für heros reichen 1,5k DpS locker aus.


----------



## IlFantastico (28. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen der großteil von euch ist eine ganz andere WoW Generation als ich.Wir sind in die Schlachtzugraids zum Spass an der Freude gegangen.Es war schon ein Erlebniss Ony nur mal sehen zu dürfen.Sich durch den Schwarzfels durch zu kämpfen um diese schöne Questreihe zu beenden um in MC rein zu kommen ohne immer die Schwarzfelstiefen durch laufen zu müssen.Stundenlange wipen im MC.
Equip?Schön aber nicht die Welt.Da zählten noch die oben genannten Aspekte.DPS?Juckte niemanden.

Heute.Alles schnell schnell.Alle so mega super Equip geil.Jeder will ganz oben stehen.Der Tank bekommt gar keine chance zum antanken.Man könnte ja DPS verlieren.Kannst dir von einm 16 Jährigen NOOB,NOOB sagen lassen.Dann kommt noch das Mimimimimi.Nur weil du nicht wie ein bekloppter in die Tasten Hämmerst, weil es dir egal ist ob der Mob instand umfällt oder 30 Sekunden später.

Ich weine der alten Wow Zeit eine Träne nach....


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> naja wer als vergelter ap sockel und enchantet , den würd ich auch net mitnehmen


die ap sockel sind deswegen weil ich in der zeit keine mats hatte für stärke sockel 
und aus der gilde auch keiner im ah sind diese zu teuer also erstmal warten und diese nehmen


----------



## hardrain86 (28. Mai 2009)

jaja die alte zeit hätte ich auch gerne mal miterlebt aber naja nun ist wotlk und man kann sie nicht mehr zurückrufen^^
aber selbst heute sollte man spielen um spaß zu haben und nicht um die höchsten dps zu fahren finde ich....
nicht das ich auch mehr fahren mächte aber im moment ist es einfach so das ich einfach nur die ini´s laufen möchte um im nachhinein in einer guten gruppe reinzukommen
sei es für naxx obsi oder evtl auch shcon archa...
denn alles zu sehen liegt mir im moment fern da mein tank überall außer maly und ulduar schon drinne war^^


----------



## Rasgaar (28. Mai 2009)

Hatte kürzlich einen DD DK in einer Nexus HC Gruppe, der hat sage und schreibe 1,3k DPS gefahren... 
Wusste nicht das DKs überhaupt so wenig DPS fahren können.... 

Naja, dank 2 anderen guten DDs und einem guten Tank sind wir trotzdem fix durch gekommen... drum Wayne DPS....


----------



## Bioernus (28. Mai 2009)

Es interessiert mich einen ....dreck, welchen dps man mit welchem level haben sollte, für eine hero nötig ist oder mindestens aufgebracht werden muss, um einen bestimmten boss zu legen.

Ich geh in eine ini, und das funzt oder nicht. 
ich versteh nicht, wie man sich so nem druck unterwerfen kann oder diesen anderen spielern auferlegen kann!!!

mit zahlen und quoten beschäftige ich mich beruflich genug, davon will ich privat nichts hören.

ausserdem ist es langweilig, wenn schon vorher mathematisch feststeht, dass die ini geschafft wird...


----------



## Belsina5 (29. Mai 2009)

manche übertreiben total
so lang du da nicht total grün (von der ausrüstung) rein gehst 
sondern blau ein paar epics ist das doch völlig ok


----------



## valibaba (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Tank und Heiler was Taugen ist die Dps rate Piep-egal... Wenn die DD'ler auch nicht
grad die härtesten Movement-Krüppel sind geht auch Timed wenn alle so um die 1k - 1,5k dmg machen (wird zwar etwas knapp aber funzt).
Der Leader war einfach n voll idiot, oder hatte angst, dass du ihm was wegwürfeln könntest... also ein Item-geiler Idiot ^^


----------



## Whitechapel (29. Mai 2009)

Zweitesich schrieb:


> Also ich sags direkt vorweg: ich lauf noch mit BC rum, und kann deswegen den schwierigkeitsgrad von wotlk inis nicht besonders gut beurteilen.
> 
> aber ich weiß grad nicht was ich denken soll, wenn ich lese das ein 80er, und sei er noch so grün, 1,8k dps fährt.
> ich weiß jetzt nicht um was für eine klasse es sich handelt, aber wenn mein pala/mage/druide auf 70 schon konstante 1,7k dps fährt (und nein, sie haben kein t6), dann krieg ich zumindest den eindruck das du was falsch machst.
> ...



Er macht nischt falsch.. Also vllt kann man schon noch etwas ausbessern aber hängt von Equip, Klasse und Skillung ab..
Aber wenn ich mir so anschaue, dass es in Hero Inis zumindest auf meinem Server ca. 90% aller Leute mit denen ich schon Heros war, keiner über 2k dps schafft, kann ich nicht glauben, dass alle was falsch machen...
Dieses dumme ständig auf DPS gegucke is doch eh bekloppt... Es ist schon wichtig, dass man ne bestimmte Zahl an DPS macht um raids oder ähnliches zu gehn, aber für ne hero ini.. solange wie es hinhaut, is doch in ordnung und wenn man wiped kann man sich ja immer noch nen schuldigen suchen, obwohl ich noch nie gemerkt hab, dass wenn ein wipe passiert, irgendwer angeprangert wird.


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Mai 2009)

wenn ich mich als DD bei einer Gruppe melde die noch eben solches sucht und dann kommt die Frage nach den DPS sag ich - danke ich denke ihr seid nicht die Gruppe die ich suche GL 

warum?

ganz einfach 

A. hab ich kein recount mehr also könnt ich nur vermutungen anstellen

B. Schwimme ich gerne gegen den Strom :-)

C. Kann ich bei Leuten die so eine Frage stellen davon ausgehen das mir eben solche nicht sympatisch sind - womit ich auch vermeiden möchte mit selbigen in einer Instanz "eingesperrt" zu werden 

D. Juckt mich die DPS der anderen genauso viel wie die meine ... schlimmstenfalls ... OMG ... muss man halt mal ein bischen Play-Skill und Gruppenzusammenspiel beweisen. wie schrecklich wär das denn

E. bin ich mit meiner Jägerin (mittlerweile nicht mehr Raid-Char) mit vollem T7,5 über jede Anforderung an ne Heroic erhoben *grinst frech* aber ich geh halt manchmal mit in die Violette Festung hero zum Kürschnern.

Und ...  
Ich verpasse ziemlich viele anstrengende Gruppen ... was mich nun wirklich nicht stört
Ich treff immer wieder nette Leute 
Ich freu mich wenn ich mit "normalen" Leuten in eine Heroic komme wo noch Leute dabei sind die sich über Loot freuen weil se davon noch was brauchen können


In diesem Sinne

Seit bei euren Gruppen ruhig etwas wählerisch ... davon gibts wie Sand am Meer
Wenn euch wer blöd kommt geht einfach nicht mit und ihr spielt auf einmal ein wirklich tolles Spiel *lacht*

lg Sily

P.S. der letzte Satz soll nicht assoziieren das wow ein schlechtes Spiel wäre nur das ein teil der community etwas pille palle ist


----------



## Grebog (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Was soll die Frage nach DPS bringen? 
Gerade als Magier macht von n bis m DPS, jenachdem ob man bombt, welche Resistenzen der Gegner hat, ob man zwischendurch Gegner sheepen muss usw. 
Es ist auch ein Unterschied, ob man normale Mobs, Hero Ini Bosse oder die Bosse in den 10er/25er Raids bekämpft.

Und wenn jemand noch so tolle Klamotten anhat, dann ist das noch lange keine Aussage darüber, ob der spielen kann, oder nur beim Würfeln Glück hatte.
Z.B. kenn ich einen Schurken, der so gut wie alle Teile aus Naxx25 hat (inkl. 4 mal T7,5), er es aber trotzdem nicht schafft im Schaden über den Krieger Zweittank zu kommen.
Deswegen gehe ich nur Gildenintern bzw. mit unserer Freundesgilde in die Inis/Raids. Da gibts auch viel seltener Ärger...


----------



## jay390 (29. Mai 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank und Heiler was Taugen ist die Dps rate Piep-egal... Wenn die DD'ler auch nicht
> grad die härtesten Movement-Krüppel sind geht auch Timed wenn alle so um die 1k - 1,5k dmg machen (wird zwar etwas knapp aber funzt).
> Der Leader war einfach n voll idiot, oder hatte angst, dass du ihm was wegwürfeln könntest... also ein Item-geiler Idiot ^^



Ja ich hatte auch mal so nen Fall: Jemand sucht nen DD für Turm HC. Ich sag so: inv pls bin dd. Antwort: Sorry keine DKs mehr. Zufällig war ein Gildenkumpel in der Gruppe, hab den dann angeschrieben und gefragt wie viele DKs denn in der Gruppe waren. Es war in der Tat nur der Leader ein DK. Er wollte unbedingt das Schwert vom Endboss. Also klarer Fall von Itemgeilheit und Angst, dass ich ihm was wegrollen könnte. 

Btw. Er hätte mir ja sagen können, dass er unbedingt dieses Schwert will, ich hätts eh nicht gebraucht, bin kein Tank DK. Aber wenn man nicht fragt ist man selber schuld.


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Mai 2009)

Die Loot-Geilen find ich auch immer Lustig .... aus angst davor als Loot-Geiler dazustehen werden einfach Klassen nicht mitgenommen die man fragen müßte ob Item XY noch benötigt wird oder ob das der Inviter haben könnt. 
Das derjenige aber in der Situation einfach Loot-Geil ist will sich jener welcher selbst nicht eingestehen *lacht*

lg sily


----------



## Nicolanda (29. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.
> 
> Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
> ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.
> ...




also 1k dps geht doch sowieso net wie soll denn das funzen? mein dk auf 64 macht schon 850 dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (29. Mai 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> also 1k dps geht doch sowieso net wie soll denn das funzen? mein dk auf 64 macht schon 850 dps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehen tut das schon. Wir hatten nen Hunter in !!Naxx!!, der an den Bossen max. 1.2k gemacht hat, allerdings nicht wie ich annahm nur mit Autoshot sondern mit ner "Art" Rota, falls man seine so was nenen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charist (29. Mai 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> DPS in einer Hero sagt nichts aus.
> Genau so schaut es in Naxx auch aus. Jeder Vollhorst von Krieger bis Priester kann bomben, es ist keine Kunst da bei 2-3 Mobgruppen sogar 8k Dps zu fahren.
> Dass das beim Boss dann anders aussieht muss ich wohl keinem verraten.
> 
> ...



IM großen und ganzen muss ich dir Rechtgeben.

Heiler und Tanks haben da eher die Arschkarte. Weil wer niemt gerne einen Tank mit der 1 grünes Item hat keiner.

DDs können auch mit teilweisem grünen Equipment gut Dps machen. 

-> muss dazu aber auch sagen es gibt klassen die haben im Punkto Damge auch eine arschkarte. Ein Shadow z.B. kann nur Gut Dps machen wenn mindestens mehr als 3 Mobs vor einem Stehen ansonsten ist Bomben Schwachsinn.

-> folge davon ist ein Shadow kann immer noch net vernünftig bomben.

Gibt genug ander Klassen die können mühelos 5k Dps an einem gegner fahren. Dazu muss ich nur sagen die Balance in WOW ist einfach noch nicht korrekt aus meiner sicht.


----------



## jay390 (29. Mai 2009)

Charist schrieb:


> IM großen und ganzen muss ich dir Rechtgeben.
> 
> Heiler und Tanks haben da eher die Arschkarte. Weil wer niemt gerne einen Tank mit der 1 grünes Item hat keiner.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. DDs müssen z.B. nicht critimmun sein. Tank und Heiler sind immer die an denen es liegt. Wenn der Tank keine Aggro halten kann und der Heiler nicht genug Healboni hat und somit das heilen nicht richtig hinhaut ist das schon ne kleine Katastrophe. Bei den DDs ist es nicht so tragisch, hauptsache die machen schaden, und overnuken nicht mit jedem schlag.

Das war übrigens auch ein Grund warum ich meinen Tank vorläufig annen Nagel gehängt hab. Ich hatte die doofen Sprüche von den neunmalklugen DDs satt, die meinten sich über alles und jeden aufzuregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (29. Mai 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> [...]
> E. bin ich mit meiner Jägerin (mittlerweile nicht mehr Raid-Char) mit vollem T7,5 über jede Anforderung an ne Heroic erhoben *grinst frech* aber ich geh halt manchmal mit in die Violette Festung hero zum Kürschnern.
> [...]


Klar kannst du Recount ausschalten und wählerisch bei den 5er-Gruppen werden wenn du eh schon "voll equipt" bist bzw. die Instanz schon fast solo gehen könntest (ja das übertreib ich jetzt.)
Ich find so einen Kommentar ein wenig seltsam, das ist wie wenn ein Millionär sagen würde "Ich weiß garnicht warum in Afrika soviele Kinder verhungern - sollen die sich doch einfach essen kaufen.".
Außerdem gibt es noch Server auf denen es Gruppen für Instanzen nicht wie Sand am Meer gibt, zumindestens so meine Erfahrung. Und gerade wenn man eine bestimmte Instanz leeren will um an bestimmte Ausrüstung zu kommen, damit man überhaupt erst mit in die Instanz genommen wird weil man vorher einfach voll der unfähige noob ist der nichtmal vernünftige Ausrüstung zusammenbekommt...

Aber was erzähl ich, wenn Level 80 "Schadensausteiler" soviel Schaden machen wie ein 60er Tank in Stratholme.. äh dann liegt das sowieso nicht an fehlenden Äppixx, das ist meistens das größere Problem. "Wie Rota? Brauch ich nicht!" Wer in Heros noch Lernresistent ist wenn es darum geht die eigene Klasse vernünftige zu spielen nützen auch keine BIS-Items.

Gruppe wirkt [Lerne Schaden zu machen] auf Spieler X.
Spieler X weicht aus.
Gruppe wirkt [Lerne Schaden zu machen] auf Spieler X.
Spieler X ist immun.
Spieler X trifft Spinne. Schaden: 1. (Kritisch. 2 über Tot)


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Mai 2009)

Charist schrieb:


> IM großen und ganzen muss ich dir Rechtgeben.
> 
> Heiler und Tanks haben da eher die Arschkarte. Weil wer niemt gerne einen Tank mit der 1 grünes Item hat keiner.
> 
> ...



Jaja, die Balance^^

also ich finde es gut so, wie es ist. Warum? Damit auch alle Klassen berücksichtigt werden und sie etwas einzigartig macht. Wenn alle Klassen gleich sind unter unterschiedlichsten bedingungen alle den gleichen Schaden machen können, dann gäbe es wenige Argumente bestimmte Klassen noch mitzunehmen.

Was den Shadow angeht, kann ich dir nicht  unbedingt rechtgeben, an einem Boss fahren die auch richtig guten Schaden....


----------



## jay390 (29. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> Jaja, die Balance^^
> 
> also ich finde es gut so, wie es ist. Warum? Damit auch alle Klassen berücksichtigt werden und sie etwas einzigartig macht. Wenn alle Klassen gleich sind unter unterschiedlichsten bedingungen alle den gleichen Schaden machen können, dann gäbe es wenige Argumente bestimmte Klassen noch mitzunehmen.
> 
> Was den Shadow angeht, kann ich dir nicht  unbedingt rechtgeben, an einem Boss fahren die auch richtig guten Schaden....



Find ich auch. Wäre ja auch nit cool, wenn dann jeder überall gleich viel dps fährt. Dann würde jeder nur noch einen x-beliebigen DD mitnehmen, weils eh keine Unterschiede gibt. z.B beim DK: Blut macht mehr dmg auf singletarget, wobei unholy mehr dmg auf mehrere Mobs macht.

Ich finde das balancing derzeit nicht schlecht.


----------



## Super PePe (29. Mai 2009)

Eh Leute echt ...
kurz um : Keine Peilung von der Checkung!
das geht an alle hier im Fred und an alle in der COm:
wer behauptet 1k DPS reicht NICHT für jede Hero ist meiner Meinung nach massiv merkbefreit
98% die von DPS reden, haben von Mathe soviel Ahnung wie ein Fisch vom Auto fahren
Diese Diskussion ist völlig abstrus. 
Oh da werd' ich ja unsachlich!
Okay ihr DPS Monster

wieviel DPS braucht eine Gruppe in HDZ4 time ... ausrechnen GOGO!!
wieviel DPS braucht eine Gruppe bei Flick 10er ... ausrechnen GOGO!!
wieviel DPS braucht eine Gruppe bei XT-002 10er ... ausrechnen GOGO!!

und wer sich mit 72 nicht nach gun nh traut, sollte vor dem Reden denken.
uh da habe ich kurz die Contenance verloren


----------



## Hubautz (29. Mai 2009)

Charist schrieb:


> -> muss dazu aber auch sagen es gibt klassen die haben im Punkto Damge auch eine arschkarte. Ein Shadow z.B. kann nur Gut Dps machen wenn mindestens mehr als 3 Mobs vor einem Stehen ansonsten ist Bomben Schwachsinn.
> 
> -> folge davon ist ein Shadow kann immer noch net vernünftig bomben.



Das stimmt so nicht. Natürlich kann man als Shadow z.B. bei den kleinen Spinnen in Naxx mit mal eben in den 5-stelligen DPS-Bereich rutschen. Am Boss ist man meistens nicht ganz vorne aber das ist völlig Ok. 
Wenn ich mit dem Shadow auf Platz eins im Dmg liege, machen andere was falsch. (gleiches Equip vorausgesetzt).
Das ist mir jedoch einigermaßen egal.
Wer dps an großen Trash Gruppen als relevant ansieht, sollte sich auch mal seine Gedanken machen.


----------



## maddrax (29. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal...
> 
> Also ich habe da mal nen thema anzusprechen und zwar
> ich wollte vor kurzem bei einer Instanz mitgehen und habe mich beim leader der ini Gruppe
> ...




Ich glaube nicht das es an deiner DPS liegt. Falls doch könnte es daran liegen, dass du vielleicht öfters mal auf /folgen warst und nix weiter gemacht hast. Gibt es leider sehr oft solche Leute. Die DPS würde stimmen WENN die Leute sich aktiv beteiligen aber diese das nicht machen. Könnte auch sein das einfach der Rest nicht so richtig gepasst hat (falsches pullen, im Gift o.ä. stehen usw.). Und da man nicht mit den Leuten lange diskutieren will und das Spiel erklären möchte, wird halt einfach gesagt "dps stimmt nicht" und gut ist.

Ich ging früher täglich 3-4 mal am Tag in inis und es wurde noch nie einer auf Grund von 2k dps gekickt.


Grüße


----------



## FoolsTome (29. Mai 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Okay ihr DPS Monster
> 
> wieviel DPS braucht eine Gruppe in HDZ4 time ... ausrechnen GOGO!!
> wieviel DPS braucht eine Gruppe bei Flick 10er ... ausrechnen GOGO!!
> wieviel DPS braucht eine Gruppe bei XT-002 10er ... ausrechnen GOGO!!


1) Kannst du nicht ausrechnen
2) 4,320,000 Life / 6 minuten / 60 sekunden = 12.000
6ddler mit tank ca jeder 1,500.

3) 
5 Millionen life - 10 Min enrage
1 Tank, 3 Heiler, 6 DDler
5mill / 10 minuten / 6ddler = 83333,3 / 60 sekunden = 1388,8 dps (Nicht eingerechnet die zeit die draufgeht um anzutanken, adds zu kloppen und von bomben wegzurennen)
Ansonsten ca 3000 dps.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Mai 2009)

Mhmmm bei Flickwerk sieht das so aus (evtl hat er jetzt weniger Leben, weiss ich nicht genau, da ich lange nicht mehr im 10er unterwegs war)

4.325.000 Leben <=> 6 min Enrage-Timer

Grupe: 2 Tanks, 2 Heiler und 6 DDs

720.833,33 Leben <=> 1 Min

12.013,88 Leben  <=> 1 Sek

12013,88 / 6 DDs = 2002,16 DPS

demnach müssen 6 DDs zusammen pro Sekunde 12.013 Schaden verursachen.

Demnach macht das Pro Kopf 2002,16 Schaden pro Sekunde.

bei Anfänger-Gruppen lohnt sich sogar noch ein 3er Heiler, also bleiben nur noch 5 DDS übrig.

12.013,88 Leben <=> 1 Sek

12.013,88 Leben / 5 DDs = 2402,78 DPS

Demnach erhöht sich der benötigte DPS-Wert auf 2402,78 DPS.

Slebstverständlich ist jetzt die Tank DPS nicht mit eingerechent in diesem Rechenbeispiel, also ist das immer noch nicht der beste Wert. 

Berechnet man für einen Tank jetzt schätzungsweise  1k DPS je Tank ein, reduziert sich der angeforderte Wert wie folgt:

2000 Schaden <=> 1 Sek

120.000 <=> 1 Min

720.000 <=> 6 Min

demnach kann man vom gesamten Leben des Bosses 720.000 Leben abziehen, für den Schaden, den die Tanks verursachen bis zum Enrage.

Daher bleiben nur noch 3.605.000 Leben in 6 min, die von den DDs runter gekloppt werden müssen.

bei 6 DDS:

3.605.000 leben <=> 6 Min

600.833,33 Leben <=> 1 Min

10.013,88 Leben <=> 1 Sek

10.013,88 / 6 DDs = 1668,98 DPS

bei 5 DDS:

10.013,88 / 5 DDS = 2002,60 DPS

Schlussfolgernd bedeutet dies schlicht und einfach, dass die Anforderungen an jeden einzelnen auf keinen Fall so hoch sein müssen, wie viele fordern. Pro DD reicht es aus, wenn die DPS zwischen 1668,98 und 2402,78 liegt.

mehr ist absolut nicht notwendig aber weniger sollte es auch nicht sein, denn dann ist es nicht möglich den Boss zu legen.

gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. Mai 2009)

Shadow macht keinen Schaden, wenn er nicht bomben kann? *hust*
Mal an die "DPS ist scheisse"-Fraktion:
Wenn ich als Shadow in eine 5 Mann Instanz gehe, dann mach ich allein durch das spammen von Gedankenexplosion bei Trashgruppen >2k DPS und bei Bossen allein durch das spammen von Gedankenschinden 1000DPS, also völlig hirnfrei eine Taste gedrückt.
(Natürlich mache ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich aber schonmal getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wenn jemand jetzt daherkommt, als DD, und dümpelt da um 1000DPS rum, dann frag ich mich doch, ob derjenige auch nur ein bisschen was von seiner Klasse versteht. In meinen Gruppen ist es natürlich kein Kick-Grund, da ich das wett machen kann und jeder mal anfängt, hauptsache man kommt durch, aber man kann doch erwarten das zumindest ein ganz klein wenig Klassenverständnis da ist, um da mehr rauszuholen.

Auch wenn ich sage, dass DPS wichtig sind, ein Beispiel aus meinem letzten Naxx10, wie ich zu Spielern an und für sich stehe:
Grobbulus, ich denke mal jedem bekannt. Raid zieht eigentlich sehr gemütlich durch die Instanz bis zu diesem Punkt.
Kennt jeder den Boss? Alle sagen ja, bzw. niemand nein. Pull, und los gehts mit dem Spaß. Es läuft gut, bis der DK *insert scheiss Namen here* die Seuche bekommt, und mal locker flockig mittem Raid stehen bleibt *BUMM* Puh, noch gegengeheilt bekommen. 3 - 4 Seuchen weiter triffts wieder den DK, ich schon lauter im TS, beweg deinen Arsch aus dem Raid und oh Wunder, er läuft sogar... und legt die Seuche wunderbar in die Laufroute vom Tank. Infolgedessen, Wipe.
Zweiter Try, nochmal die Frage, ob er den Boss kennt. Ja, natürlich kennt er ihn. Ok, los gehts.
Ich sage mittlerweile die Seuchen an. "Seuche DK Scheissname" ... "SEUCHE DK SCHEISSNAME" *BUMM* im Raid... Und just wieder er die Seuche. "DK SCHEISSNAME! AUS DEM RAID!" und er läuft sogar, schön in die Laufroute vom Tank, ok, Tank hats ja drauf, läuft weit drumherum. Nach einer Weile wieder der DK, meine Tischkante hat schon deutliche Biss-Spuren. "DK..." diesmal direkt am Tank hochgegangen, Folge: Wipe.
Im TS fragte ich ihn dann mal, ob er geistig umnachtet sei oder bloß dumm wie Brot. Keine Reaktion. Da ich nicht Raidleiter war sagte ich dann einfach: "Entweder geht er, oder ich." Obwohl er seine 2,5k DPS machte fiel die Entscheidung nicht schwer, auch wenn er einer der "besseren" DDs war.

Das ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass große DPS nicht immer mit einem guten Spieler gleichzusetzen ist, und man eben situationsbedingt entscheiden sollte, ob ein Spieler tragbar ist für den Raid/die Gruppe.


----------



## jay390 (29. Mai 2009)

@Lari: Genau so meinte ich das auch in meinem Post paar Seiten davor. Die DPS sagt echt nicht viel aus. Ich hab schon DDs mit über 2,5k gesehen, die in jeder Voidzone draufgegangen sind, überhaupt kein Movement hatten. Wobei ich auch schon DDs gesehen hab, die trotz 1,5k nie gestorben sind und einfach viel mehr movement hatten.

Für mich als Raidleader ist klar, wen ich da bevorzuge.


----------



## Super PePe (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin auch dafür alle lowis mit meiner Destruktion in die Wüste zu schicken. Wozu sollte ich die ausstatten? Wozu soll ich ihnen zeigen was möglich ist? Mich ärgert nur das im Contentpool ulduar25 so wenig Brauchbares rumläuft. Und wer behaupte WOW ist ein Gruppenspiel dem sag ich L2P!!

Abfahrt


----------



## Freakypriest (29. Mai 2009)

Draki/Jaba schrieb:


> 4.325.000 Leben <=> 6 min Enrage-Timer
> 
> Grupe: 2 Tanks, 2 Heiler und 6 DDs
> 
> ...



Wunderbar erklärt!!!

Fazit ein minimum muss vorhanden sein, allerdings nicht so übertrieben wie in so mancher vorstellung.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (29. Mai 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schreib am schluss noch /ironie off hin, weil gleich kommen die ganzen flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrost (29. Mai 2009)

HDZ4 von gestern - Gesamt DPS (inkl Trash) bei Ini-Ende (hab nur auf DPS und nicht auf %-Gesamtschaden geschaut):

1 Vergelter 2050 DPS 
2 Vergelter 1950 DPS 
3 Krieger (MT) 1500 DPS 
4 DK (müsste Blut gewesen sein) 1500 DPS 
5 ich der Baum 1 DPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Timed hat (knapp) funktioniert. Hab leider keinen Screen davon gemacht, Werte sind daher "ca.-gerundet", aber was ich eigentlich ausdrücken will:

2K DPS für ne Hero ist vollkommen ausreichend. Auch für das Erreichen von enigen Erfolgen reichen schon 1,5 K aus wenn nicht alle 4 Schadenverteiler 
(ich zähl den Tank da mal mit dazu) bei diesem Wert ihren Zenit erreichen.


----------



## Super PePe (29. Mai 2009)

Macra-Zuluhed schrieb:


> Schreib am schluss noch /ironie off hin, weil gleich kommen die ganzen flamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 stimmt! dank dir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakhkha2 (29. Mai 2009)

Je nach Hero-Ini sollten 5,5-6k dps gegeben sein. Wobei ich jetzt mal den 3 DDs 1,500k und dem Tank 1k anrechnen würde.
Weniger ist möglich, erschwert es aber unnötig. Ausserdem ist es - meiner Meinung nach - unfair den anderen gegenüber, zu erwarten, dass man durch ne Hero gezogen wird, weil ja doch 1k dps "ausreichend" wären.


----------



## Freakypriest (29. Mai 2009)

Nakhkha2 schrieb:


> Je nach Hero-Ini sollten 5,5-6k dps gegeben sein. Wobei ich jetzt mal den 3 DDs 1,500k und dem Tank 1k anrechnen würde.
> Weniger ist möglich, erschwert es aber unnötig. Ausserdem ist es - meiner Meinung nach - unfair den anderen gegenüber, zu erwarten, dass man durch ne Hero gezogen wird, weil ja doch 1k dps "ausreichend" wären.




Also 1,5k schafft eigentlich so gut wie jeder Klasse mit Blauen Equip Itemlevel200, von daher nehme ich auch solche leute mit. Wir sind meist 3-4aus der Gilde da stört ein low equippter gar nicht. DPS frage ich auch nie nach, denn wenn ich sehe das zuwenig rauskommt frage ich nach, bzw ob er mehr bringen kann gegebenenfalls auch tips (je nach Klasse)

Wer allerdings meint halb Grün ne Hero zu gehen schaut bei mir ins leere genause wenn ich leute mit PvP EQ sehe.

Fazit: ein Blau equippter der sich wirklich bemüht z.b. ein paar craftbare Items trägt schließe ich nicht aus.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (29. Mai 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also 1,5k schafft eigentlich so gut wie jeder Klasse mit Blauen Equip Itemlevel200, von daher nehme ich auch solche leute mit. Wir sind meist 3-4aus der Gilde da stört ein low equippter gar nicht. DPS frage ich auch nie nach, denn wenn ich sehe das zuwenig rauskommt frage ich nach, bzw ob er mehr bringen kann gegebenenfalls auch tips (je nach Klasse)
> 
> Wer allerdings meint halb Grün ne Hero zu gehen schaut bei mir ins leere genause wenn ich leute mit PvP EQ sehe.
> 
> Fazit: ein Blau equippter der sich wirklich bemüht z.b. ein paar craftbare Items trägt schließe ich nicht aus.



/sign


----------



## jay390 (29. Mai 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also 1,5k schafft eigentlich so gut wie jeder Klasse mit Blauen Equip Itemlevel200, von daher nehme ich auch solche leute mit. Wir sind meist 3-4aus der Gilde da stört ein low equippter gar nicht. DPS frage ich auch nie nach, denn wenn ich sehe das zuwenig rauskommt frage ich nach, bzw ob er mehr bringen kann gegebenenfalls auch tips (je nach Klasse)
> 
> Wer allerdings meint halb Grün ne Hero zu gehen schaut bei mir ins leere genause wenn ich leute mit PvP EQ sehe.
> 
> Fazit: ein Blau equippter der sich wirklich bemüht z.b. ein paar craftbare Items trägt schließe ich nicht aus.



stimmt. Crafting ftw ^^


----------



## Basle (29. Mai 2009)

zu PvP sachen muss ich sagen, ich kenn viele, mich eingeschlossen, wo man am Anfang der Heros auch mal PvP equip trägt, weil die stats einfahc besser sind als die, die man durch quests etc bekommt und man nicht einfach craften kann. Helm beim Jäger zum Beispiel. Da finde ich es net schlimm, nur für Raids würd eich den nicht mitnehmen, Heros jedoch ist das kein Problem, sofern er nicht nur aus PvP sachen besteht.


----------



## Hollysbaby (29. Mai 2009)

immer wieder leute dabei, die - obwohl es nicht gewünscht ist - kritik üben und "ihr eigenes super dps" in den vordergründ rücken.  man es ist ein game das spass machen soll ... bin ich im raid und die grp baut nur shice aber wir haben viel spass, naja dann is man halt mal bissle weniger damagig ... hat die grp hohen anspruch, erhött sich der eigene anspruch ebenfalls.  bei mir ist dass 1. total tagesformabhängig (trotz gleichbleibender rota ^^)  und 2. je nachdem, welchen meiner mainchars ich spiele.  spiel ich tagelang hexer, ist die umstellung auf jäger halt wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig und umgekehrt.

mir ist es noch nie passiert, dass ich nicht mitgenommen wurde - und ich finde, das sollte dich nicht jucken.  ich habs von anderen schon gehört und erlebt, dass im ts über das equ von i-einem in obsi oder archa gelästert wurde, obwohl der mit im ts war - und ich find sowas uncool, unfair und kindisch.  UND:  die leut, die für "obsi normal" leute mit "mindestens 3 k dps" suchen - sind meistens genau die, die nur 1,2 fahren und deshalb starke leute brauchen, um das endlich zu packen ^^

also - verlier nicht den glauben daran, dass es geile und nette gamer gibt .. die scheinbar alle auf meinem server und in meiner fl sind *lach*    -  ich bin in beiden frakationen vertreten, hab eigene großgilde und es gibt tage, da verzweifel ich an der WoW-Gemeinde und tage, an denen ich nicht ohne sie sein will.

love greets from "hollysbaby" / "Karly"


----------



## DaRuLAA (29. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal...
> 
> Also ich habe da mal nen thema anzusprechen und zwar
> ich wollte vor kurzem bei einer Instanz mitgehen und habe mich beim leader der ini Gruppe
> ...



natürlich reicht dein dps nur wenn es dem leader nicht reicht oder er wen hat der noch mehr macht ist das halt die sache des leaders da kannste nich viel gegen machen


----------



## Maxicus (29. Mai 2009)

also ich hab das auch schon viel zu oft erlebt.
Aber is gibt ne grenze an der man ausrastet und zwar genau dann wenn man mal seine 2,2k dps fahren tut (heute sins sogar schon 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und endlich mit darf ... bei einem von 30 Gruppenleadern  und dann is man nichmal zur hälfte in Naxx durch dann geht ein DD.... ok schnell neuen suchen und was kommt ? ein dreiviertelst grün equipter Moonkin dudu der knapp die 1k grenze überschreiten und warscheinlich die 80 vor ner stunde erst erreicht hat... 
oder wenn sagen iwr mal die knappe 3k gefordert sind und man diesen wert selbst locker erfüllt und dann sin im 25 raid 8 leute die gerade mal 2k fahren ... aber selber wurde einem nach der ersten mobgruppe angedroht das man gekickt wird wenn man nich bald mehr dps fährt weil der dps stand nach der ersten grupp gerade mal auf 2.6k stand -.- ich hasse sowas ... da würd ich gewissen leuten die sowas einem flüstern wirklich mal zu gerne eine mitgeben o.O   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warp16 (29. Mai 2009)

mmh stimmt schon das 1,5k ca reichen aber ich will au immer mehr^^
ich spiele nen tank un wenn ich heal hab kann ich mir die dds ja bei der gruppenbildung gut aussuchen, da es ja dds wie sand am meer gibt.
und da ich im mom nur für marken heros geh un recht gutes equipp hab setz ich das dps minimum immer bei 2,5k ca an damits möglichst schnell geht.
nachteil an der sache is das wenn alle gut equippten leute nur für marken heros rushen finden die low equipp leute keine grp mehr, was ich wenn i ma mim low dd twink heros will au mist finde.
naja bin trotzdem einer der oberen sorte der heros schnell durchhaben will ich weiß flamed mich ruhig i bin assi^^


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

das ist es nämlich wenn leute soviel fordern und man mittendrin reinkommt und man im recount bei anderen natürlich noch nicht mit großen dps da steht heißt es dann man wird gekickt und dann immer nur geflüstert weil sonst sehr viele warscheinlich mitgehen würden (wegen wenig dps) -,-*....
ja ich kann verstehen wenn leader mehr haben wollen in nem RAID aber ne hc ini die nun wirklich mal net schwer ist und wo man schon oft genug drinne war und sogar evtl shcon blind ^^laufen könnte,
das die leader dann einen nicht wollen ist mir echt schleierhaft aber wenns eine einiger maßen schwere hc ini ist wo der endboss was kann evtl hdb hc das derjenige da mehr verlangt naja ok...

aber mal ehrlich wie shcon jemand schrieb damals haben die für naxx leute mit 2k dps gefordertr jetzt müßen es shcon 3 oder 3,5 k dps sein damit die einen mitnehmen,....aber egal ich denke was komischerweise auch im moment so ist ich komme eher in eine naxxgruppe rein als in eine hc gruppe ist wirklich so.
bin abend sgegen halb acht online da wo die meisten auch on kommen suche hc gruppe die ganze zeit hab schon mehrmals 2 std gesucht aber ncihts rein gar nix-,-*,
wenn ich aber eine naxx 10er gruppe oder soagr 25er gruppe suche bekomme ich meistens direkt einen inv und es klappt auch immer super da mein dmg stimmt bei mri also eigentlich alles in ordnung.
warum wird man mit den dps in eine hc raid mitgenommen(war auch schon obsi 25er und schmuck abgestaubt)wird aber nicht in eine hc ini gerade die hc ini´s da will ich im moment nur noch marken haben sonst gar nichts mehr^^.

naja muß mal eben wech und schaue nachher nochmal rein bis denne


mfg Lyss


----------



## DaRuLAA (29. Mai 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> mmh stimmt schon das 1,5k ca reichen aber ich will au immer mehr^^
> ich spiele nen tank un wenn ich heal hab kann ich mir die dds ja bei der gruppenbildung gut aussuchen, da es ja dds wie sand am meer gibt.
> und da ich im mom nur für marken heros geh un recht gutes equipp hab setz ich das dps minimum immer bei 2,5k ca an damits möglichst schnell geht.
> nachteil an der sache is das wenn alle gut equippten leute nur für marken heros rushen finden die low equipp leute keine grp mehr, was ich wenn i ma mim low dd twink heros will au mist finde.
> naja bin trotzdem einer der oberen sorte der heros schnell durchhaben will ich weiß flamed mich ruhig i bin assi^^



naja lieber ingame asi als im RL^^

außerdem hast du ja auch zeit investiert für dein gear und hast es nich in einer grp bekommen wo alle episch waren und du grün (das ist nur eine vermutung^^)


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> mmh stimmt schon das 1,5k ca reichen aber ich will au immer mehr^^
> ich spiele nen tank un wenn ich heal hab kann ich mir die dds ja bei der gruppenbildung gut aussuchen, da es ja dds wie sand am meer gibt.
> und da ich im mom nur für marken heros geh un recht gutes equipp hab setz ich das dps minimum immer bei 2,5k ca an damits möglichst schnell geht.
> nachteil an der sache is das wenn alle gut equippten leute nur für marken heros rushen finden die low equipp leute keine grp mehr, was ich wenn i ma mim low dd twink heros will au mist finde.
> naja bin trotzdem einer der oberen sorte der heros schnell durchhaben will ich weiß flamed mich ruhig i bin assi^^


jedem das seine ich kann dich ja auch verstehen,aber wie du schon sagtest mit nem twink gehen bringt dann auch nix mehr^^
so is es bei meinem pala komme kaum noch in hc ini mit aber in raids halt *komisch...
und naja wenn ich mal mit meinem tank on bin direkt 10 mal /w kommst du mit des und des XD
naja habe kb mehr auf tank weil man immer nur hört man kann nix als tank hab schon gesagt bekomemn ich mache für nen tank zu wenig dmg naja als tank braucht mal keinen dmg sondern muß nur aggro halten können und pullen können oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## slook (29. Mai 2009)

vielleicht bist du ihm auch nur aufn sack gegangen wegen sinnlosen fragen?


----------



## Topfkopf (29. Mai 2009)

Es gibt halt zuviele kiddies die am liebsten in 5 minuten durch heros rushen würden. Dafür suchen die natürlich nur den größten möglichen dmg raus. Wenns möglich wäre die ganze grp komplett T8 mit besten steinen und vz´s, ulduar 25 clear auf hardmode natürlich am besten. Es soll sogar welche geben die GM´s anschreiben damit die die bosse mit killcommand umnieten, oder die abzeichen, questgegenstände und drops direkt innen rucksack cheaten. Lass dich von solchen idioten nich ärgern, auf igno den Kerl und ne vernünftige grp suchen, 2kdps reichen locker aus.


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

welches fragen?er fragte im handel glaub i mich noch zu erinnern von wegen ifm dd ....
und ich habe ihn im /w angeschrieben udn einfach hier dd...
also aufn sack gehe ich keinem da ich mich immer nur mit spieler verstehen will und auch meinen spaß haben will
ich spiele schließlich nicht um mich bei spieler unbeliebt zu machen.
ich spiele eher um spaß zu ahben auch wenns whipes gibt ^^ ist mir eigentlich egal!
denn man kann nicht imme rohne whipes durch raids oder ini´s laufen^^


----------



## Maxicus (29. Mai 2009)

ja ich muss sagen es ist natürlich nicht immer so und ich kann das auch verstehn dass man durch ne ini schnell durch will, hab mich früher auch immer beschwert das ich nie mitgenommen wurde und dadürch natürlich auch kein equip bekommen habe.... aber ich muss sagen wenn ich die anforderungen hoch setzte und dan mitten im raid einen einlade der grün equipt is und mags ein freund von dem sein, fühlt man sich doch verarscht .... ich meine. hey ich bin voll epic und mache schaden... darf ich mit : nein ... hey ich bin grün blau equipt und mache mäßigen schaden ... darf ich mit : ja ... da stimmt doch was nicht o.O (?) 
bei mir kommt die gruppenwahl immer drauf an was ich bin geh ich als tank mit erwarte ich zumindest das alle in ner hero mindestens an die 2k ran kommen und wenigstens einer dabei is der bissel mehr macht ... geh ich als dd mit muss wenigstens der tank stimmen weil ich mir ja sicher sein kann das wenigstens ich genpügent schaden mach ... da kann dan von mir aus auch einer mit nur 1,5k dps rein


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

mal ne frage ich weiß de sklingt für manche jetzt ziemlich doof
aber warum sind die dps im raid und die dps in ner ini so unterschiedlich klar man hat mehr leute,
aber was ich meine in ner ini habe ich ca 2,2k dps und in raids ca 2,6 und manchmal nur 1,6k dps XD
evtl kann mri da jemand ne antwort geben^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2009)

Diese Leute die Fragen "Wieviel DPS machst du?" haben meiner Meinung nichts drauf...

Ich hab mir Healpala Twink hochgespielt, war schon Einige Hc's (mit Level EQ) und hab da relativ schlechte Tanks ohne Probleme gehealt...

HC's sind dafür da um Leuten die frisch 80 geworden sind, EQ zu bieten, jeder der nach DPS oder EQ frägt für Heros der hat echt mal ka...

Da erinnere ich mich grad so an einen t7,5 Tank mit dem ich Turm HC war... Schlimme Erfahrung... er hat absolut Top EQ gehabt, aber abnormalen Schaden bekommen und immer die Aggro verloren...

Wenn man tanken kann, DMG machen kann, bzw. die Ini kennt, dann ist es vollkommen egal ob man 3k DPS macht oder nur 1,5k...

(Übrigens war ich mit der schlechteren Gruppe am Vortag schneller durch Turm und ohne Wipes als mit der "guten" Gruppe...)



hardrain86 schrieb:


> mal ne frage ich weiß de sklingt für manche jetzt ziemlich doof
> aber warum sind die dps im raid und die dps in ner ini so unterschiedlich klar man hat mehr leute,
> aber was ich meine in ner ini habe ich ca 2,2k dps und in raids ca 2,6 und manchmal nur 1,6k dps XD
> evtl kann mri da jemand ne antwort geben^^



Wie meinst du das? Im Raid hast du mehr Support, das heißt du machst mehr DMG, ist ganz klar.

Außerdem dauern die Bosskämpfe länger d.h du machst mehr DMG als in den 2 Min Bosskämpfen in den HC's.
Das kann ein extremer Unterschied sein.


----------



## slook (29. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> mal ne frage ich weiß de sklingt für manche jetzt ziemlich doof
> aber warum sind die dps im raid und die dps in ner ini so unterschiedlich klar man hat mehr leute,
> aber was ich meine in ner ini habe ich ca 2,2k dps und in raids ca 2,6 und manchmal nur 1,6k dps XD
> evtl kann mri da jemand ne antwort geben^^



made my day <3


----------



## Therendor (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiele einen Tank, hatte aber schon ne ähnliche Situation erlebt, bzw nich nur einmal das ich mich mit derartigen Idioten rumschlagen muss.

Mir wurde damals (ich glaube es war Turm Hero) vom Heiler unterstellt ich hätte zu wenig Deff, dabei komm ich inclusive 'Proc von diesem Heromarken-Tank-Relikt (grad keine Ahnung wie das heisst) auf locker 570 Deff, was sowieso eigentlich zu viel ist. 

Meinte ich würde nen Crit eingesteckt haben, dieser Heiler hatte gerade mal 15k Mana wo ich von ausgehe, das im a) das EQ fehlt und b) sich mit seinem Char als Heal wohl eher weniger auskennt, bzw auch vom DK Tank keinerlei Ahnung hat, weil er auch die rune des Steinhautgargoyles scheinbar nicht berücksichtigt hat.
Ich weiss das ich mit dem momentanen Standpunkt sämtliche Heros z.T. auch Raids problemlos tanken kann, weil negative Rückmeldung gibts wirklich selten

Zumahl wollte er mir versuchen was über Deff zu erzählen, wo mir einfach gnadenlos die Hutschnur geplatzt ist, ich ihn geschmissen und mal ganz dezent auf igno gesetz hab.

Denn merke eins: auch Heiler sind ersetzbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (29. Mai 2009)

also 1k ist total respektabel und deine 2k reichen auf jedenfall. und azjol nerub, also tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine es ist schon ebsser mit jemand full equiptem in eine instanz zu gehen, mehr schaden und mehr loot für die anderen 
aber wo ist dann der sinn von heroics wenn man nur 3k+ mitnimmt ?


----------



## Stevie6666 (29. Mai 2009)

wayne?
Als ich gerade frisch 80 war und noch keine 3,5 k dps gefahren hab und noch mein equip durch hcs verbessern musste
da hat noch niemand nach dps gefragt... ist ja auch immer noch und ich weiss net wie oft das schon gesagt wurde ein völlig unkalkulierbarer faktor!
Schaden oder noch besser krit und spelldmg geben so viel mehr auskunft über nen charakter...
klar kann ich mich mit meinem hexer vor ne 20er rattengruppe stellen und die wegbomben und sagen " ich fahre 6k dps"
so ein schwachsinn... jeder der meine chars als erstes für gruppen fragt "wieviel dps" landet ohne umschweife auf meiner igno!
Die leute haben eh keine ahnung und wollen meist selbst nur "durhcgeschleift" werden..
greetz


----------



## Xherano (29. Mai 2009)

wenn jemand seine klasse spielen kann ist die dps sowasvon egal...


----------



## Nimeroth (29. Mai 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> wenn jemand seine klasse spielen kann ist die dps sowasvon egal...



Argl, manche kapieren es echt nicht. Was soll denn der Gruppenleiter schreiben wenn er DD's sucht?

"Suche 6 x DD, aber bitte nur welche die Ihre Klasse spielen können."

Ja toll, dann hast du 1Mrd. whispers am Hals von ganz vielen DD's die sich alle subber finden. Das "spielen können"
ist etwas sehr subjektives. Wenn aber eine Zahl gefordert wird, dann siebst du direkt drei Gruppen raus:

1. Die die den Schaden locker bringen aber diese Anfragen nicht mögen (wird wohl der kleinste Teil der Spieler sein).
2. Die die den Schaden aufgrund magelnden Equips oder Skills nicht bringen, und die das wissen.
3. Die die gegen die DPS Anfragen sind, weil sie den Schaden nicht bringen ^^

So, damit bleibt größtenteils einfach die Gruppe die mit den Anfragen kein Problem haben, weil sie sich einfach die
Mühe machen das maximum aus ihrer Klasse rauszuholen.
Und mit denen marschiert man dann auch relativ gemütlich durch die Instanzen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Namir (29. Mai 2009)

handyfeuerinecke schrieb:


> also 1k ist total respektabel und deine 2k reichen auf jedenfall. und azjol nerub, also tut mir leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das liegt an den Buffs die du halt noch durch den Raid bekommst.
Z.b. hast du in einer 5er Instanz (DK, Priester, Pala, Magier und Krieger)
Dann wirst du wohl folgende Buffs haben: Horn des Winters, Seelenstärke, Wille, Intelligenz, SdK und Befehlsruf (so in etwa zumindest)
Full Raidbuffed heisst dann, dass du eigentlich alle möglichen Buffs hast, d.h. SdM (Pala), Windfurytotem (Verstärkerschami), 10% AP (Verstärkerschami), 5% Nahkampfkrit (Fury oder Feral), 3% mehr krit auf den Mob (DK oder Vergelterpala), 5% Zauberkrit (Eule oder Ele) usw.
Viele Buffs gehören einer Kategorie an aber sie stacken nicht (z.B. Rudelführer vom Feral oder Toben vom Fury) aber im Eneffekt hast du doch um einiges mehr Buffs vom gesamten Raid.
Also, ich mach mit meinem Todesritter ca. 2.7k dps an einer heroischen Puppe und full Raidbuffed knapp über 5k.

Natürlich darf man auch nicht vergessen, was bei den Bossen sonst noch so los ist. Beispielsweise kriegt man bei Loatheb (richtig geschrieben?) ziemlich dauerhaft 50% krit mehr oder bei Thaddius macht man bis zu 120% mehr Schaden. Da hat man logischerweise mehr Dps.
Auf der anderen Seite ist da z.B. Kel Thuzad bei dem Nahkämpfer am Anfang kaum Schaden machen können (Add-Phase) und somit die Caster im Dps bei dem Boss immer ein wenig vorne sein werden.

Hoffentlich habe ich deine Frag ausreichend beantwortet =)


----------



## Severos (29. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.
> 
> Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
> ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.
> ...



Ich würds auf 1,5k aufschrauben.
Man fährt beispielsweise mit nem 70er dk schon 1200 dps, da sollte man mit 80 MINIMUM 1500 verlangen dürfen.


----------



## NaLoX (29. Mai 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> wenn jemand seine klasse spielen kann ist die dps sowasvon egal...



Eben, gibt aber nur ein Problem. Anub'arak ist eine Ausnahme als DD findest du unter 2.5k dps dort keinen Raid, ob's Naxxramas oder Emalon ist oder sonst irgendein Raid.


btw.: hi hard =)


----------



## ThAnA (29. Mai 2009)

Ich kann die reaktion des leaders eigentlich vollkommen nachvollziehen. ihm seht ja frei zur wahl wen er mitnimmt und wen nicht. mit dds die 3k dps fahren lässts sich schlichweg einfach und schnell durch die hero rushen. wenn das angebot besteht, dann wählt man halt das beste. so einfach is das^^ mfg draikka


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Mai 2009)

ThAnA schrieb:


> Ich kann die reaktion des leaders eigentlich vollkommen nachvollziehen. ihm seht ja frei zur wahl wen er mitnimmt und wen nicht. mit dds die 3k dps fahren lässts sich schlichweg einfach und schnell durch die hero rushen. wenn das angebot besteht, dann wählt man halt das beste. so einfach is das^^ mfg draikka



und wo ist der sinn dabei? jemand mit top equip braucht nix aus ner hero. die splitter sind nix wert. die items für marken sind müll. und leute die auf rushen stehen, die haben keinen spass an der ini. also wozu das ganze?

heroics sind so ausgelegt, dass man sie mit 70er equip oder lvl equip locker meistern kann


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

NaLoX schrieb:


> Eben, gibt aber nur ein Problem. Anub'arak ist eine Ausnahme als DD findest du unter 2.5k dps dort keinen Raid, ob's Naxxramas oder Emalon ist oder sonst irgendein Raid.
> 
> 
> btw.: hi hard =)


?????lol??????wer bisn du mußt ja wer sein der mich gut kennt oder?
denn so nennt mich kaum eienr nur die mich gtu kenen^^


----------



## Nimeroth (29. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> und wo ist der sinn dabei? jemand mit top equip braucht nix aus ner hero. die splitter sind nix wert. die items für marken sind müll. und leute die auf rushen stehen, die haben keinen spass an der ini. also wozu das ganze?



1. Gems kaufen / gefrorene Kugeln kaufen
2. Splitter für Verzauberungen
3. Woher weisst denn DU was wem Spaß macht? Oo

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## NaLoX (29. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ?????lol??????wer bisn du mußt ja wer sein der mich gut kennt oder?
> denn so nennt mich kaum eienr nur die mich gtu kenen^^



/offtopic on
*flöt* kynel *flöt*
/offtopic off


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> 1. Gems kaufen / gefrorene Kugeln kaufen
> 2. Splitter für Verzauberungen
> 3. Woher weisst denn DU was wem Spaß macht? Oo
> 
> ...



um mir einen gem zu kaufen verbringe ich keine stunde in hero inis....dafür sind sie zu billig
5 splitter je run../5 = 1 splitter für 20-30 min...lohnt nicht
ganz einfach...wenn ich spass an ner ini habe will ich net rushen ...so dass sie sofort wieder vorbei ist

die dps anforderungen sind zum teil mehr als lächerlich.....wir hatten in komplettem 70er equip naxx25 am ersten abend (1 woche nach wotlk-start) clear....und waren in sachen dps weit hinter dem, der zum teil für heroics gefordert wird. auch mally und satharion konnten locker mit t6 gelegt werden....und heute spacken die leute wieder rum wegen dps. 

war aber auch zu 70er zeiten schon so.... kara ging man vor dem nerf mit t3.....und nach zahlreichen nerfs u fortgeschrittenem content wurde schon voll t4 verlangt

wenn man in ner instanz iwas bestimmtes (was auch immer) abfarmen möchte....dann geht man zu dritt...dafür reicht ein top dd


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

also durch rushen konnte ich bisher auch mit leuten die keine 3k dps fahren obs in azjol oder in hds ist überall konnte ihc des bisher auch mti nicht überequippten leuten...
bisher hatte ich immer des glück das ich in eine gruppe gelandet bin die wirklich sehr nice equippt war oder in eine wo leute drinne waren die ihren char suüer spielen konnten^^
wenn man eins von beiden hat geht alles...so ist nunmal meine meinung!
auch heute ist das noch so das man in naxx ne gruppe haben kannd ie wo jeder 2k dps fährt und damit whiped klar,genauso kann man ne 
gruppe haben wo alle so ca 3-4k dps haben aber diese dann ihren char nur hochpushen LASSEN oder sonst was aber ihren char nciht spielen können somit hat man dann auch noch whipes.
ganz ehrlich wenn sich einer bei dem typen gemeldet hat ich fahre 4k dps und der macht so ne scheiße in der ini udn haut auf die falschen mobs bzw pullt irgendwie und lässt den raid whipen das ists auch nice^^


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

NaLoX schrieb:


> /offtopic on
> *flöt* kynel *flöt*
> /offtopic off


hey mal nice wen zu fidnen oder zu sehen der auch hier drinne ist^^


----------



## DaRuLAA (29. Mai 2009)

Xherano schrieb:


> wenn jemand seine klasse spielen kann ist die dps sowasvon egal...



das ist schwachsinn es ist eine kombination aus beidem geiles gear fetter skill dann wird es derb kein skill und grünes gear so jemanden kannst getrost in die tonne treten


----------



## Kersyl (29. Mai 2009)

Hmm in azjol nerub hero gibts doch dieses achievement wo man den boss +9elite adds killen muss...das ist echt krass schwer...trotzem war er ein idiot^^


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Hmm in azjol nerub hero gibts doch dieses achievement wo man den boss +9elite adds killen muss...das ist echt krass schwer...trotzem war er ein idiot^^


den hab ich ja auch schon^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> das ist schwachsinn es ist eine kombination aus beidem geiles gear fetter skill dann wird es derb kein skill und grünes gear so jemanden kannst getrost in die tonne treten



leute die zwar 6k dps fahren aber nicht in der lage sind zu überleben auch....


----------



## DaRuLAA (29. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> leute die zwar 6k dps fahren aber nicht in der lage sind zu überleben auch....



das trifft auf den 1k dps gamer aber genauso zu


----------



## Karius (29. Mai 2009)

Version 1: Er hat gesehen wie du gespielt hast und wollte nur höflich sein. Daher der vorgeschobene Grund der zu niedriegen DPS.

Version 2: Er wollte jemanden aus der Gilde oder FL mitnehmen.

Version 3: Er wollte nen Speedrun, da muss es dann möglichst jmd mit Ulduarequip sein. 
Version 3b: Es war schon spät und er wollte nicht mehr so lang brauchen.

Version 4: Er konnte dich nicht leiden. 
Version 4b: Du warst ein richtiger Sack und alle waren froh dich los zu sein. 

Version 5: Er wusste, dass du deswegen einen Thread eröffnest und ist ein großer Fan eben dieser.


----------



## DaRuLAA (29. Mai 2009)

Version 5 gefällt mir am besten^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> das trifft auf den 1k dps gamer aber genauso zu



klar....damit sage ich nur dass du das bei deiner auswahl nicht siehst. wenn dir einer was von 5k dps erzählt, kann er theoretisch ein grösserer noob sein als der 2k dps´ler...der einfach nur schlechtes equip hat. wer länger überlebt...der macht idr. mehr schaden. mit entsprechendem equip kann jeder einen top dps fahren...die skillung u rota kannst überall nachlesen und die komplexeste hat 6 tasten....dürfte wohl kein problem sein ein paar tasten in der richtigen reihenfolge zu drücken....überleben z.t. schon.

einen der mit 80 nur 1k dps fährt hab ich noch nie gesehen...ist auch iwie net möglich. das schlechteste waren 1,8k ...und der hatte recht schlechtes equip


----------



## DaRuLAA (29. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> klar....damit sage ich nur dass du das bei deiner auswahl nicht siehst. wenn dir einer was von 5k dps erzählt, kann er theoretisch ein grösserer noob sein als der 2k dps´ler...der einfach nur schlechtes equip hat. wer länger überlebt...der macht idr. mehr schaden. mit entsprechendem equip kann jeder einen top dps fahren...die skillung u rota kannst überall nachlesen und die komplexeste hat 6 tasten....dürfte wohl kein problem sein ein paar tasten in der richtigen reihenfolge zu drücken....überleben z.t. schon.
> 
> einen der mit 80 nur 1k dps fährt hab ich noch nie gesehen...ist auch iwie net möglich. das schlechteste waren 1,8k ...und der hatte recht schlechtes equip




für mich gehts bei sowas auch nur um wahrscheinlichkeiten und wenn einer fettes gear hat dann ist die möglichkeit das er mehr dmg macht einfach größer als wenn jemand schlechtes gear hat.

Denn noobs verteilen sich auf  epische wie auf grüne leute

Ich mach ja da auch kein großes drama einstellungstest oder sowas da werden die besten leute vom gear her mitgenommen mit berücksichtigung auf die grp zusammenstellung und natürlich leute die negativ aufgefallen sind und schon gehts los.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (29. Mai 2009)

nummer 5832 dieser threats


----------



## Nirvana  ! (29. Mai 2009)

Lass dich nicht verunsichern!Das war auch mein Fehler zu BC-Zeiten deshalb bin ich nie Heros gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach immer mitgehen...für heros braucht man kein besonderes equip


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Version 1: Er hat gesehen wie du gespielt hast und wollte nur höflich sein. Daher der vorgeschobene Grund der zu niedriegen DPS.
> 
> Version 2: Er wollte jemanden aus der Gilde oder FL mitnehmen.
> 
> ...


würde auf version 3 tippen aber auch das wäre np für mich gewesen... da ich innerhalb von ein paar minuten shconmal durch war


----------



## hardrain86 (29. Mai 2009)

ich lasse mich auch nicht verunsichern denn ich glaube es gab bisher noch keinen thread wo keiner dabei war der nicht flamed
" gabs schon ect "....
naja außerdem gibt es einige leute die warscheinlich sowas schreiben und im game selber welche dieser endequipten leute sind
die meinen dm mit ulduar eq raiden zu gehen!!!
naja egal sowas überlese ich einfach /ig...
wenn man sich feinde macht dann in einem forum wie hier wenn man meint solche sätze schreiben zu müßen, weil man der beste ist!

edit: wayne wayne wayne


----------



## Tera-Froce (29. Mai 2009)

kann mir kurz jemand erklären (ohne mich auszulachen^^) was dps ist? damage per second weiß ich schon mal... aber wo steht das wie viel man hat?


----------



## grünhaupt (29. Mai 2009)

hallo,

mit meinem Jäger hatte ich nie, aber auch gar nie mehr als 2000 dps. Nicht mal annähernd. Und dennoch war ich in den meisten Heros und Naxx.

Wenn ich (was aber nicht vorkommt) jemandem einen Korb geben würde wegen "nur" 2k dps, dann aus einem einzigen Grund. Weil es ein Farmrun sein soll und ich 110% nicht wipen will. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin nicht in der Situation um das machen zu können und wollen.

Daher, bedank dich das nächste mal und freu dich auf eine nächste tolle Gruppe. Mit der du Spass hast.

Grüsse


----------



## Darkdamien (29. Mai 2009)

2k reichen locker, lass dir einfach nix einreden


----------



## refra (29. Mai 2009)

Tera-Froce schrieb:


> kann mir kurz jemand erklären (ohne mich auszulachen^^) was dps ist? damage per second weiß ich schon mal... aber wo steht das wie viel man hat?


DpS kann man nicht im normalen Interface, also das von Blizzard sehen. Um deinen und den Dps-Wert der anderen zu sehen brauchst du ein bestimmtes Addon, zB. Recount oder Damagemeters.


----------



## Belty (29. Mai 2009)

Da es DD´s ja leider wie Sand am Merr gibt, warum sollte man nicht ein bisschen filtern und nur ausgesucht DD´s mitnehmen?
Finde ich nur als gerecht und sehe das nicht als verkehrt an, solange nicht solche exhobitante und weltremde Anforderungen gestellt werden.

War erst DD bis kurz vorm Schluss von BC, habe selber gemerkt das man einen recht geringen Anschluss findet, dann habe ich einen Healer hochgespielt, hmm schon deutlich mehr, klar es gibt ja auch deutlich weniger Healer als DD´s.

Zu guter letzt bin ich gerade dabei mir einen Tank hochzuspielen, atm 76, gehe die ein oder andere Ini und suche mir, wenn ich eine Grp aufmache um eine Ini zu gehen die DD´s auch aus, klar jetzt kann man sagen das auf dem Level-Niveau noch länst nicht solch eine hohe Anzahl an DD´s herumschwirren, doch sind sie in der Regel trotzdem en massé vorhanden.

Hmm der erste Satz hätte eigentlich vollkommen ausgereicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ist aber leider schon immer so, dass überdurchschnittliche Forderungen gestellt werden...


----------



## addyy09 (29. Mai 2009)

naja kommt drauf an vllt wollt er schnell ducrh oder archievment machen kp


----------



## hardrain86 (30. Mai 2009)

meinen tank habe ich gespielt bevor der patch zu ulduar kam danach hatte es mir keienn spaß mehr gemacht^^
lag aber eher daran das es bessere tanks gab und die mitgenommen wurden.deswegen habe ich den pala hochgespielt
und naja wollte endlich nochmal schaden machen.jetzt bin ich drauf und dran den tank ab und nochmal zu verushcne^^


aber erstmal abwarten wie es mit meinem pala weiterläuft^^

denn mit meinem tank mit dem jetzigen equip(ihr könnt ihn ja mal im arsenal nachschauen) war ich shcon naxx hc!
hat auch gut geklappt die guten tanks sind umgekippt und ich habe den rest vom boss tanken können lief recht super^^


mfg Lyss


----------



## meerp (30. Mai 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> das ist schon recht albern. Grad Azjol enthält keinen einzigen reinen dps-Kampf, es ist im Prinzip völlig Rillle ob die DDler da 1000 oder 5000 dps machen. Klar, mit 5k ist es leichter ... speziell die Giftspucker an diversen Stellen sind dann halt tot bevor sie richtig aua machen können. Ich nehme an der Gruppenleiter war entweder ein Depp, oder ein Kiddie das große Zahlen mag, oder hatte es schlcihtweg eilig  *grinst*



Immer alles auf die "kiddys" schieben... /clap
Ich selber habe einen etwas jüngeren in meiner Gilde der fährt auch 4,2k dps (auch wenn ich gegen das ganze Dps Zeugs bin)
Jeder von euch hat euch schonmal wegen loot oder was auch immer jemanden nicht mitgenommen... oh halt ihr seid ja alle so gerecht wie nur grad was... Das mit den "Kiddys" ist nur ne ausrede von denjenigen die es selber machen.


----------



## hardrain86 (30. Mai 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> Immer alles auf die "kiddys" schieben... /clap
> Ich selber habe einen etwas jüngeren in meiner Gilde der fährt auch 4,2k dps (auch wenn ich gegen das ganze Dps Zeugs bin)
> Jeder von euch hat euch schonmal wegen loot oder was auch immer jemanden nicht mitgenommen... oh halt ihr seid ja alle so gerecht wie nur grad was... Das mit den "Kiddys" ist nur ne ausrede von denjenigen die es selber machen.


also mir ist es sowas von egal wenn ich im handel rumfrage nach dd´s dann inv ich den der sich meldet ganz einfach ob kiddi oder nciht
ist mir egal...und die von kiddis reden die meinen die die sich rausnehemn leute auszusuchen obwohl sie selber kein eq haben zumindest kein gutes udn nur durchgezogen werden wollen!
davon mal abgesehen wenn man 5k dps fährt kann man trotzdem schlecht sein die dps sind da egal man muß auch damit umgehen können bzw man muß den char spielen können 
wenn man das nicht kann sollte man auch nicht auf die dps schauen...
einer aus unserer gilde ist zus chnell 80 geworden kennt zwar seinen char aber wir nehmen den immer mit damit er seinen char spielen lernt denn seine dps sind kein problem,er
weiß nur noch nicht richtig wie er ihn spielen soll^^



mfg Lyss


----------



## Sulli (30. Mai 2009)

Das ist genau der Grund weshalb ich mit WoW aufgehört habe . Immer diese Leute die meinen,DPS wäre alles .. mal nen bisschen Spass haben ist da nicht mehr vorhanden.. Finde es schade meine Chars so rumstehen zu lassen aber WoW ist seit einiger Zeit Arbeit geworden und keine Freizeitbeschäftigung mehr. Die Zeiten des Leeeeeeroy sind schon lange vorbei wo man mal son wipespass machen konnte .. Wenn man heute sowas machen würde dann würde man auf ewig verbannt werden^^. Habe im allgemeinen ja nichts gegen konz. zocken und das  die passende Ausrüstung ein MUSS ist in High Lv Inis aber wenn man mal in normale/Hero  Inis für 5 Member geht, sollte auch nen bisschen Spass dabei sein.. muss ja nicht in nen wipe ausarten aber allein schon ne Aussage .. "Du machst zu wenig DPS" ..zeugt von wenig Spielverständnis und verdirbt einen den Spass.
Das schlimmste ist auch noch , von diesen Spielverderbern gibt es einfach schon zu viel und ich denke mir das es diejenigen sind die im RL nichts mehr gebacken bekommen und in WoW ihr RL ausleben möchten und diese Leute machen das Spiel kaputt.. es ist schade .... WINE..................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (30. Mai 2009)

Wir ham dauernd Leute in der Gruppe, die zu wenig dmg fahren (einige unterm Tank oder unter 1k sogar), aber da sagen wir nix, so lange alle auf Totenkopf zuerst und dann Kreuz gehn, die Heros sind alle eh easymode!
Und wenn du sagst dein dmg hat locker gereicht, dann glaub ich dir das auch, ignorier solche Leute einfach, lass sie einfach in ihrer kleinen Welt leben.


@ Sulli: WoW ist keine Arbeit, WoW ist so simpel geworden, dmg fahren geht aus dem Handgelenk, DDs brauchen ja auch fast nur noch AE, wo ist da die Arbeit?


----------



## helljoe (30. Mai 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Hmm in azjol nerub hero gibts doch dieses achievement wo man den boss +9elite adds killen muss...das ist echt krass schwer...trotzem war er ein idiot^^



Das Achiement ist so einfach wie nur was, wenn denn alle ihre Klassen beherschen!


----------



## Psychonightelf (30. Mai 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> eigentlich ja wieder einer der zahlreichen treads, über dps.
> ich rate dir die gilde zu wechseln, allein die tatsache bei gildenmitgleidern überhaupt auf dps zu achten (vor allem in einer hero!!!) zeigt ja schon die freundlichkeit des gildenleiters (ironie)
> und hast recht, 2k dps reichen locker.



OMG wann lernen Menschen 2 Sachen auf einmal zu machen? Lesen + Verstehen! Wo steht was von Gilde???
(Entschuldigt mich aber gerade sauviele dumme Kommentare auf Buffed gelesen = Laune weg)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Mai 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> klar es gibt ja auch deutlich weniger Healer als DD´s.



was auch logisch ist....es werden auch deutlich weniger benötigt. 

in ner ini: 1 heiler; 3 dd
im raid: bsp: 6 heiler; 17 dd

klar kann jeder seine ansprüche stellen, jedoch sind manche so sinnlos übertrieben.


----------



## Schlamm (30. Mai 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Wir ham dauernd Leute in der Gruppe, die zu wenig dmg fahren (einige unterm Tank oder unter 1k sogar), aber da sagen wir nix, so lange alle auf Totenkopf zuerst und dann Kreuz gehn, die Heros sind alle eh easymode!
> Und wenn du sagst dein dmg hat locker gereicht, dann glaub ich dir das auch, ignorier solche Leute einfach, lass sie einfach in ihrer kleinen Welt leben.


Ganz genau! Solange es funktioniert ist es doch Wurst wie groß der Anteil der DDs im Einzelnen ist.


----------



## OMGlooool (30. Mai 2009)

naja die richtig imba spieler brauchen eh nix mehr aus heroic 5er inis.
Deshalb findet man im lfg sowieso nur dds mit <3k dps...

wem das nich passt der soll sich freunde suchen die mitkommen...
(was im übrigen nicht die schlechteste strategie ist)


----------



## aj.mambo (30. Mai 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Für heros reichen normal schon 1k DPS.
> 
> Mich nimmt immer jemand mit und mache
> ca 1,8k DPS oder ein wenig mehr.
> ...





Das währe echt so schön wenn es so währe.
Ich war Vorgestern erst in der Burg habe dort Hero gemacht, mache da leider auch nur ca. 2k Dmg.
Als die Ini vorbei wahr (ohne irgend welche wips oder so), wollten sie noch in Nexxus gehen aber leder ohne mich wegen meinen fehlenden Dmg  (


----------



## Sir Wagi (30. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Deshalb findet man im lfg sowieso nur dds mit <3k dps...



Ich geh immer noch gern Heros ...
Suche mir ´n Tank und ´n Heiler und ab gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...


----------



## Gimli233 (30. Mai 2009)

wollte letztens mit meinem DK (4k dps unbuffed) naxx hero gehn und da wurde mir gesagt es sei zu wenig.
nun frag ich mich wieviel dps muss man fahren um naxx gehen zu dürfen?
wenn es nach manchen gamern geht muss man 10k dps fahren und mehr also sozusagen den boss alleine klatschen.
sowas find ich dann schon sehr eingebildet vor allem wenn sie dann selber nur 2-2,5k fahren

MfG


----------



## StrangeFabs (30. Mai 2009)

Gimli233 schrieb:


> wollte letztens mit meinem DK (4k dps unbuffed) naxx hero gehn und da wurde mir gesagt es sei zu wenig.
> nun frag ich mich wieviel dps muss man fahren um naxx gehen zu dürfen?
> wenn es nach manchen gamern geht muss man 10k dps fahren und mehr also sozusagen den boss alleine klatschen.
> sowas find ich dann schon sehr eingebildet vor allem wenn sie dann selber nur 2-2,5k fahren
> ...


was willst du mit 4k dps unbuffed in naxx? das reicht doch sogar für ulduar10 hardmodes.
also ich mein nur.. klingt seltsam.


----------



## Ashrokse (30. Mai 2009)

> ich habe den Thread mal aufgemacht weil ich im moment keinen in der Richtung gefunden habe


----------



## anorianna (30. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich habe den Thread mal aufgemacht weil ich im moment keinen in der Richtung gefunden habe



nein. gibt ja auch maximal 1-2 Threads über das Thema... Guck mal unter "Suchen" und gib da "zu wenig dps" ein. MAXIMAL 1-2 Threads  Oo


----------



## DaRuLAA (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn man es ganz auf die harte macht dann einfach 5 imba gildies nehmen und nen ultra fast run


----------



## hardrain86 (30. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz auf die harte macht dann einfach 5 imba gildies nehmen und nen ultra fast run


das habe ich einmal gemacht burg hc gegangen und in 12 minuten oder 13 durch gewesen aber
finde da keinen spaß dran im rnd gehen macht da eher spaß da man wenn ein whipe ist auch noch drüber lachen kann...
was nicht heißen soll das es mit der gilde anders ist^^aber einfach nur durchsausen finde ich nicht so dolle.
würd gerne mal naxx gehen egal was hauptsache naxx also ich meine mal nen flügel mehr als nur einen ganz knapp zu erreichen^^.
kann man schließlich ja auch mit mittlerweile 2,3k dps soweit ich weiß...
schließlich warens vor ulduar immer nur ne frage von 2k dps die man haben sollte,naja ist leider
so das die leute imba dps fordern und einfach nur durch laufen wollen evtl wenn es ginge sogar alle bosse auf einmal mitnehmenXD.
ich tue mein bestes mache schon bg um bisl eq zu bekommen was epic ist und wo mehr als des blaue bei rumspringt.

alles in allem finde ich die leute sollten mal dran denken wie sie vor ulduar waren das war es auch nicht unbedingt mehr dps die sie hatten evtl wenn diese wirklich gut
waren 4k oder so kp(hatte da noch nur meinen tank gehabt)^^.

wo ist der spaß geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nur noch ein muß und streß....



mfg Lyss


----------



## Leckerlie (30. Mai 2009)

heute ist es mir passiert das ich mit ner grp hdb hero bis zum endboss (die grp hatte ich gemacht aber der tank hatte in der inze dann lead) gekommen bin und der vorm endboss meinte meine dps wäre zu low  obwohl da noch einer war mit noch weniger... der kick erfolgte nachdem ich schrieb das ich noch nie hdb war.... zuvor waren schon einige meinungsverschiedenheiten vorrausgegangen die aber nich allzu arg waren.... 
@ alle die wow als sport ansehen in dem man gemein zu schlechteren sein muss und immer zeigt das man den größten hat:
wenn ihr nen leistungssport sucht geht in nen verein, fußball spielen oder so aber nicht wow! wow dient mir zur entspannung und ist für mich ein spiel was man locker angeht so wies früher mal.... denkt mal drüber nach... leider ist es immer so das überall welche rumrennen müssen die übertreiben und die a löcher raushängen lassen müssen....
was solls... macht doch was ihr wollt *frustrated*

MfG


----------



## Star123 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde letztens auch abgelehnt, bei Satharion 3D. Leider warem dem Leader 4k DPS zu wenig, neija kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Ich wurde letztens auch abgelehnt, bei Satharion 3D. Leider warem dem Leader 4k DPS zu wenig, neija kann man nichts machen.



daran merkt man, dass der leader nix drauf hat. overequipt ist alles freeloot.......und 4k dps hatte keiner von uns beim ersten sath 3d kill....der leader wollte also nix anderes als geschenkten loot....

ganz ehrlich; wer 4k dps für naxx, maly oder satharion (selbst mit erfolgen) verlangt....der hat sie einfach nimmer alle. das sind leute die mit dafür vorgesehenem equip einfach viel zu schlecht waren.....


----------



## hardrain86 (31. Mai 2009)

also sry das einzige mal wo ich bisher keinen whipe hatte in hdb war
in non hero udn da war ich der einzige 80er und auf rat von mir sind wir alle stehen geblieben vorm boss
und des hat auch gut geklappt man solll nciht von ausgehen das es keinen whipe gibt beim endboss...
es seidenn man hat ulduar leute dabei um ein bisschen zu übertreiben.
ganz ehrlich finde es ein bisschen übertrieben wenn der gründer gerade der der gruppe gekickt wird jeder ist irgendwo mal 
das erstemal drinne und so wie ichs mir denken kann warst du der einzige und da sollte es kein problem sein!


mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (31. Mai 2009)

edit:wer den leader spielt oder das lead bekommt sollte auch mit einem der noch ncihts aus ner ini weiß auskommen können und des regeln können ohne kicken!!!!!!!


----------

